# Joey Bones's Mock Draft--Drafting Thread !!(FINISHED--ANNOUNCEMENT #618)!!



## Joey Bones

Okay, I'm going to join the bandwagon of these user friendly mock drafts. This is only the sign up phase. If you want a team it's first come first serve (I Got Rangers). 

*PLEASE READ THE BELOW RULES BEFORE SIGNING UP!!*

- This will be a 7 round mock draft where only the users selected to participate as GM's can post actual draft inquiries (like posting trades, picks, and such). All are welcome to post their thoughts, however. Please keep in mind that when commenting, to prevent from discouraging and off-putting material. Let's keep this fun for everyone, alright folks! 

- The draft window will be 24/7 so it goes by smoothly. All selections will be in a span of 7-hours long. *Once the 7 hours are up, ANYONE may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Final Rankings 3:1 NA to EU players (link will be below on the drafting thread)*. Each GM will get 2 auto picks. If you were auto'd twice, someone else who doesn't have a team already may take over that team (in other words, the original GM will be taken over). The new GM will then have only 1 auto. If you miss that pick, the team will be on permanent auto pick. I want this to go by as quickly and as efficiently as possible with everyone still satisfied while also giving a chance for people who couldn't sign up. 

- All trades must be Cap Compliant with a $71M maximum, $50M minimum Salary Cap (Capgeek link will be provided in drafting thread). Picks are limited to 2014 and 2015. Either team can announce a trade once agreed upon by PM (please PM me as well so I could post it up on original post). If a player has a NMC/NTC, we as a group (excluding the two GMs that the trade is between) have to decide whether that player would waive to go to that team via vote. I will post if the trade goes through or not. Also, please keep the trades reasonable. I don't want GM's to be upset about anything and want everyone to be happy and excited to take part in this thread. Be mature, please. Any stupid trade that wouldn't work, or is just too off in value, and I get multiple complaints about it, the trade will be vetoed.

- You may sign anyone to a new contract if need be for UFA or RFA!! Keep it to reasonable contracts for certain players (so no signing John Scott to a ridiculous 7 year, $4M contract when he can barely get $1.5M for 2 years). Any ridiculous contracts will be vetoed. Please also PM me for confirmation of the signings as I will hope to have a little column on the drafting thread. Signings can be made immediately following this post!!

- *After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them! Please, No Trades Until All Teams Have a GM*


Anaheim Ducks: *David Strorm*
Arizona Coyotes: *Gillies32*
Boston Bruins: *Reginald Dunlop*
Buffalo Sabres: *Jesse Joensuu*
Calgary Flames: *Snsfan1995* _Auto'd_
Carolina Hurricanes: *SCBdude*
Chicago Blackhawks: *ZanTheMan*
Colorado Avalanche: *landy92mack29*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *JumpierPegasus*
Dallas Stars: *Morry83*
Detroit Red Wings: *Jesse Joensuu*
Edmonton Oilers: *Mozesmadness*
Florida Panthers: *Stud Muffin*
Los Angeles Kings: *Mozesmadness*
Minnesota Wild: *ForeverFlameFan*
Montreal Canadiens: *AresPredatorV*
Nashville Predators: *Ray Ferraro*
New Jersey Devils:* jawallstar1*
New York Islanders: *Kurdt Kobain*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *18Hossa*
Philadelphia Flyers: *sweranger*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *CaptainZach11* _Auto'd_
San Jose Sharks: *ManByng*
St. Louis Blues: *ManByng*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *Theon*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Gillies32*
Vancouver Canucks:* Nuck This* _Auto'd_
Washington Capitals: *Jt91cloud9*
Winnipeg Jets: *joeyabs*


Happy Drafting!!!! 

*Round 1*
1. Edmonton Oilers (via Panthers)- *D: Aaron Ekblad, Barrie/OHL*
2. Vancouver Canucks (via Sabres)- *C: Sam Reinhart, Kootenay/WHL*
3. Edmonton Oliers- *C: Sam Bennett, Kingston/OHL*
4. Calgary Flames- *C: Leon Draisaitl, Prince Albert,WHL*
5. New York Islanders- *LW: Michael Dal Colle, Oshawa/OHL*
6. Buffalo Sabres (via Canucks)- *LW: Brendan Perlini, Niagara/OHL*
7. Minnesota Wild (via Hurricanes)- *C/RW: William Nylander, MODO/SHL*
8. Toronto Maple Leafs- *LW/RW: Nick Ritchie, Peterborough/OHL*
9. Winnipeg Jets- *LW: Nikolaj Ehlers, Halifax/QMJHL*
10. Anaheim Ducks (via Senators)- *RW: Kasperi Kapanen, KalPa/Liiga*
11. Nashville Predators- *RW: Jake Virtanen, Calgary/WHL*
12. Arizona Coyotes- *C/LW: Ivan Barbashev, Moncton/QMJHL*
13. Washington Capitals- *RW: Alex Tuch, USNTDP/USHL*
14. Dallas Stars- *C: Robby Fabbri, Guelph/OHL*
15. Detroit Red Wings- *D: Haydn Fleury, Red Deer/WHL*
16. Columbus Blue Jackets- *RW: Nikita Scherbak, Saskatoon/WHL*
17. Philadelphia Flyers- *LW: Adrian Kempe, MODO/SHL*
18. Carolina Hurricanes (via Wild)- *D: Julius Honka, Swift Current/WHL*
19. Tampa Bay Lightning- *LW: Kevin Fiala, HV 71/SHL*
20. Buffalo Sabres (via Sharks)- *RW: David Pastrnak, Sodertalje/HA*
21. St. Louis Blues- *C: Jared McCann, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*
22. Pittsburgh Penguins- *LW: Sonny Milano, USNTDP/USHL*
23. Colorado Avalanche- *RW: Nikolay Goldobin, Sarnia/OHL*
24. Anaheim Ducks- *D: Roland McKeown, Kingston/OHL*
25. Boston Bruins- *C: Connor Bleackley, Red Deer/WHL*
26. Montreal Canadiens- *LW/RW: Jakub Vrana, Linkoping/SHL*
27. New York Rangers (via Kings)- *C: Dylan Larkin, USNTDP/USHL*
28. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Rangers)- *D: Travis Sanheim, Calgary/WHL*
29. Chicago Blackhawks- *C: John Quenneville, Brandon/WHL*
30. New Jersey Devils- *C/RW: Josh Ho-Sang, Windsor/OHL*

*Round 2*
31. Buffalo Sabres- *G: Thatcher Demko, Boston College/HE*
32. Buffalo Sabres (via Oilers from Panthers)- *LW: Brendan Lemieux, Barrie/OHL*
33. St. Louis Blues (via Oilers)- *LW: Brett Pollock, Edmonton/WHL*
34. Calgary Flames- *D: Jack Dougherty, USNTDP/USHL*
35. Colorado Avalanche (via Sharks from Islanders)- *RW: Anton Karlsson, Frolunda J20/SuperElit*
36. Pittsburgh Penguins (via Sabres from Canucks)- *C: Nick Schmaltz, Green Bay/USHL*
37. Carolina Hurricanes- *D: Anthony DeAngelo, Sarnia/OHL*
38. Anaheim Ducks (via Maple Leafs)- *C: Ryan MacInnis, Kitchener/OHL*
39. Minnesota Wild (via Oilers from Sabres, Wild, Jets)- *RW: Hunter Smith, Oshawa/OHL*
40. Ottawa Senators- *LW: Justin Kirkland, Kelowna/WHL*
41. New Jersey Devils- *C: Jayce Hawryluk, Brandon/WHL*
42. Nashville Predators- *C: Eric Cornel, Peterborough/OHL*
43. Arizona Coyotes- *D: Marcus Pettersson, Skelleftea J20/SuperElit*
44. Washington Capitals- *RW: Nicolas Aube-Kubel, Val-D'Or/QMJHL*
45. Dallas Stars- *D: Jack Glover, USNTDP/USHL*
46. Nashville Predators (via Red Wings)- *D: Brycen Martin, Swift Current/WHL*
47. Columbus Blue Jackets- *C: Lucas Wallmark, Lulea/SHL*
48. Philadelphia Flyers- *D: Aaron Irving, Edmonton/WHL*
49. Buffalo Sabres (via Wild)- *LW: Vladislav Kamenev, Magnitogorsk 2/MHL*
50. Tampa Bay Lightning- *C: Brayden Point, Moose Jaw/WHL*
51. Buffalo Sabres (via Sharks)- *G: Alex Nedoljkovic, Plymouth/OHL*
52. St. Louis Blues- *LW: Edgars Kulda, Edmonton/WHL*
53. Toronto Maple Leafs (via Sharks from Penguins)- *RW: Nicholas Magyar, Kitchener/OHL*
54. St. Louis Blues (via Flames from Avalanche)- *D: Dysin Mayo, Edmonton/WHL*
55. Anaheim Ducks- *D: Adam Ollas Mattsson, Djurgarden J20/SuperElit*
56. Boston Bruins- *D: Joshua Jacobs, Indiana/USHL*
57. Winnipeg Jets (via Islanders from Canadiens)- *D: Alexis Vanier, Baie-Comeau/QMJHL*
58. Los Angeles Kings (via Sabres)- *G: Mason McDonald, Charlottetown/QMJHL*
59. St. Louis Blues (via Rangers)- *RW: Connor Chatham, Plymouth/OHL*
60. Montreal Canadiens (via Coyotes from Blackhawks)- *LW: Oskar Lindblom, Brynas J20/SuperElit*

*Round 3*
61. Buffalo Sabres- *RW: Ondrej Kase, KLH Chomutov/Czech*
62. Chicago Blackhawks (via Panthers)- *G: Ville Husso, HIFK/SM-Liiga*
63. Los Angeles Kings (via Oilers)- *LW: Vladimir Tkachev, Moncton/QMJHL*
64. Buffalo Sabres (via Flames)- *D: William Lagesson, Frolunda J20/SuperElit*
65. New York Islanders- *C: Chase De Leo, Portland/WHL*
66. New York Rangers (via Blues from Canucks)- *D: Blake Siebenaler, Niagara/OHL*
67. Carolina Hurricanes- *D: Sebastian Aho, Skelleftea/SHL*
68. Toronto Maple Leafs- *D: Ben Thomas, Calgary/WHL*
69. Winnipeg Jets- *C/RW: Keegan Iverson, Portland/WHL*
70. Colorado Avalanche (via Senators)- *C/RW: Reid Gardiner, Prince Albert/WHL*
71. New Jersey Devils- *C: Ryan Donato, Dexter School/HIGH-MA*
72. Nashville Predators- *RW: Juho Lammikko, Assat U20/Jr. A SM-Liiga*
73. Montreal Canadiens (via Coyotes)- *C/LW: Beau Starrett, South Shore/USPHL Premier*
74. Washington Capitals- *LW: Dylan Sadowy, Saginaw/OHL*
75. Dallas Stars- *C: Daniel Audette, Sherbrooke/QMJHL*
76. Detroit Red Wings- *RW: Vaclav Karabacek, Gatineau/QMJHL*
77. Columbus Blue Jackets- *D: Dmitrii Sergeev, Kitchener/OHL*
78. St. Louis Blues (via Islanders from Flyers)- *LW: Richard Nejezchleb, Brandon/WHL*
79. Edmonton Oilers (via Wild)- *C: Pavel Jenys, Brno/Czech*
80. Tampa Bay Lightning- *D: Ryan Collins, USNTDP/USHL*
81. San Jose Sharks- *D: Dominik Masin, Slavia Praha U20/Czech U20*
82. Calgary Flames (via Blues)- *C/LW: Shane Eiserman, Dubuque/USHL*
83. New York Rangers (via Avalanche)- *LW: Matthew Mistele, Plymouth/OHL*
84. Buffalo Sabres (via Penguins)- *RW: Spencer Watson, Kingston/OHL*
85. Anaheim Ducks- *D: Gavin Bayreuther, St. Lawrence/ECAC*
86. Philadelphia Flyers (via Bruins)- *C: Tyson Baillie, Kelowna/WHL*
87. Montreal Canadiens- *D: Ryan Mantha, Indiana/USHL*
88. Los Angeles Kings- *D: Luc Snuggerud, Eden Prairie/HIGH-MN*
89. New York Rangers- *D: Brett Lernout, Swift Current/WHL*
90. Chicago Blackhawks- *D: Jake Walman, Toronto Jr/OJHL*

*Round 4*
91. Edmonton Oilers (via Wild from Sabres)- *RW: Alex Schoenborn, Portland/WHL*
92. Florida Panthers- *LW: Blake Clarke, Saginaw/OHL*
93. Chicago Blackhawks (via Maple Leafs from Oilers)- *C: Axel Holmstrom, Skelleftea J20/SuperElit*
94. Toronto Maple Leafs (via Flames)- *C: Rourke Chartier, Kelowna/WHL*
95. Pittsburgh Penguins (via Islanders)- *C/LW: Shane Gersich, USNTDP/USHL*
96. Carolina Hurricanes (via Canucks)- *D: Johnathan MacLeod, USNTDP/USHL*
97. Edmonton Oilers (via Wild from Hurricanes)- *G: Brent Moran, Niagara/OHL*
98. Ottawa Senators (via Avalanche from Maple Leafs)- *LW: Pierre Engvall, Frolunda J20/SuperElit*
99. Winnipeg Jets- *D: Aaron Haydon, Niagara/OHL*
100. Ottawa Senators- *D: Nelson Nogier, Saskatoon/WHL*
101. Winnipeg Jets (via Devils)- *D: Alex Peters, Plymouth/OHL*
102. Nashville Predators- *LW: Michael Bunting, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*
103. Toronto Maple Leafs (via Coyotes)- *G: Kaapo Kahkonen, Blues U20/Jr. A SM-Liiga*
104. Washington Capitals- *G: Keven Bouchard, Val d'Or/QMJHL*
105. Dallas Stars- *D: Julius Bergman, Frolunda J20/SuperElit*
106. Detroit Red Wings- *D: Brandon Hickey, Spruce Grove/AJHL*
107. Columbus Blue Jackets- *D: Emil Johansson, HV 71 J20/SuperElit*
108. St. Louis Blues (via Islanders from Flyers)- *G: Edwin Minney, USNTDP/USHL*
109. St. Louis Blues (via Wild)- *C/LW: Colby Cave, Swift Current/WHL*
110. St. Louis Blues (via Lightning)- *RW: Noah Rod, GenÃ¨ve-Servette/NLA*
111. Edmonton Oilers (via Sharks)- *C: Pavel Kraskovsky, Loko Yaroslavl 2/MHL*
112. Nashville Predators (via Blues)- *LW: Anders Bjork, USNTDP/USHL*
113. San Jose (via Avalanche)- *C/LW: Julien Nantel, Rouyn-Noranda/QMJHL*
114. Calgary Flames (via Penguins)- *LW: Alexis Pepin, Gatineau/QMJHL*
115. Dallas Stars (via Ducks from Capitals)- *LW: Christian Dvorak, London/OHL*
116. Boston Bruins- *LW: Warren Foegele, St. Andrews/HIGH-ON*
117. Montreal Canadiens- *D: Nikita Tryamkin, Yekaterinburg/KHL*
118. Los Angeles Kings- *D: Lawrence Pilut, HV 71 J20/SuperElit*
119. New York Rangers- *LW: Arkhip Nekolenko, SKA-1946 St. Petersburg/MHL*
120. Washington Capitals (via Islanders from Blackhawks)- *D: Dallas Valentine, Moose Jaw/WHL*

*Round 5*
121. Buffalo Sabres- *D: Andreas Englund, Djurgarden J20/SuperElit*
122. New York Rangers (via Panthers)- *D: Ryan Rehill, Kamloops/WHL*
123. Anaheim Ducks (via Oilers)- *D: Scott Savage, Boston College/HE*
124. St. Louis Blues (via Flames)- *C: Teemu Lamsa, TPS U20/Jr. A SM-Liiga*
125. Montreal Canadiens (via Islanders)- *G: Linus Soderstrom, Djurgarden J20/SuperElit*
126. New York Rangers (via Blues from Canucks)- *C: Clark Bishop, Cape Breton/QMJHL*
127. Carolina Hurricanes- *C: Luke Philp, Kootenay/WHL*
128. Toronto Maple Leafs- *RW: Jaedon Desheneau, Kootenay/WHL*
129. Winnipeg Jets- *RW: Austin Poganski, Tri-City/USHL*
130. Edmonton Oilers (via Senators)- *LW: Daniel Muzito-Bagenda, Modo J20/SuperElit*
131. New Jersey Devils- *C: Alexandre Goulet, Charlottetown/QMJHL*
132. Nashville Predators- *LW: Ryan Hitchcock, USNTDP/USHL*
133. Arizona Coyotes- *LW: Julien Pelletier, Cape Breton/QMJHL*
134. Washington Capitals- *G: Ken Appleby, Oshawa/OHL*
135. Dallas Stars- *D: Jacob Middleton, Ottawa/OHL*
136. Detroit Red Wings- *C/LW: Mads Eller, Edmonton/WHL*
137. Edmonton Oilers (via Blue Jackets)- *C: Radel Fazleev, Calgary/WHL*
138. Philadelphia Flyers- *LW: Darby Llewellyn, Kitchener/OHL*
139. Carolina Hurricanes (via Wild)- *C: Luca Hischier, Bern/NLA*
140. Tampa Bay Lightning- *C: Dominic Turgeon, Portland/WHL*
141. Chicago Blackhawks (via Sharks)- *G: Jonas Johansson, Brynas J20/SuperElit*
142. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Blues)- *D: Gustav Forsling, Linkoping J20/SuperElit*
143. New York Rangers (via Avalanche)- *C: Leon Bristedt, Linkoping J20/SuperElit*
144. Florida Panthers (via Penguins)- *G: Hugo Fagerblom, Frolunda J18/J18 Elit*
145. Pittsburgh Penguins (via Ducks)- *C: Michael Amadio, North Bay/OHL*
146. Boston Bruins- *C/LW: Ryan Foss, Windsor/OHL*
147. Montreal Canadiens- *D: Michael Prapavessis, Toronto Lakeshore/OJHL*
148. Los Angeles Kings- *LW: Rihards Bukarts, Brandon/WHL*
149. San Jose Sharks (via Rangers)- *LW: Alexander Sharov, Krasnaya Armiya Moskva/MHL*
150. Chicago Blackhawks- *D: Brandon Montour, Waterloo/USHL*

*Round 6*
151. Buffalo Sabres- *C/LW: Dryden Hunt, Regina/WHL*
152. New Jersey Devils (via Panthers)- *D: Nick Wolff, Eagan/HIGH-MN*
153. Edmonton Oilers- *D: Louis Belpedio, USNTDP/USHL*
154. Dallas Stars (via Flames)- *C/RW: Evan Allen, University of Michigan/Big 10*
155. New York Islanders- *C/LW: Daniel Moynihan, Halifax/QMJHL*
156. Vancouver Canucks- *D: Vladislav Gavrikov, Loko Yaroslavl/MHL*
157. Los Angeles Kings (via Hurricanes)- *D: Alex Lintuniemi, Ottawa/OHL*
158. Toronto Maple Leafs- *D: Arvin Atwal, Vancouver/WHL*
159. Winnipeg Jets- *C: Reid Duke, Lethbridge/WHL*
160. Minnesota Wild (via Senators)- *RW: Matheson Iacopelli, Muskegon/USHL*
161. New Jersey Devils- *D: Brandon Prophet, Saginaw/OHL*
162. Nashville Predators- *RW: James Winkler, Portland Jr./USPHL Premier*
163. Arizona Coyotes- *LW: Carter Folk, Lethbridge/WHL*
164. Washington Capitals- *G: Elvis Merzlikins, Lugano/NLA*
165. Dallas Stars- *RW: August Gunnarsson, Farjestad J20/SuperElit*
166. Detroit Red Wings- *LW: Francis Perron, Rouyn-Noranda/QMJHL*
167. Minnesota Wild (via Rangers from Blue Jackets)- *C/RW: Karson Kuhlman, Dubuque/USHL*
168. Philadelphia Flyers- *G: Ilya Sorokin, Metallurg Novokuznetsk/KHL*
169. Edmonton Oilers (via Wild)- *D: Miles Gendron, Rivers Academy/HIGH-MA*
170. Tampa Bay Lightning- *D: Kyle Wood, North Bay/OHL*
171. San Jose Sharks- *D: Eetu Sopanen, Pelicans U20/Jr. A SM-Liiga*
172. New York Rangers (via Blues)- *G: Igor Shestyorkin, MHK Spartak/MHL*
173. Ottawa Senators (via Avalanche)- *D: Tanner Faith, Kootenay/WHL*
174. Pittsburgh Penguins- *D: Kyle Jenkins, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*
175. Calgary Flames (via Ducks)- *LW: Adam Helewka, Spokane/WHL*
176. Calgary Flames (via Blues from Bruins)- *D: Kelly Summers, Carleton Place/CCHL*
177. Montreal Canadiens- *D: Joni Tuulola, HPK U20/Jr. A SM-Liiga*
178. Los Angeles Kings- *D: Josh Thrower, Tri-City/WHL*
179. New York Rangers- *C: Antti Kalapudas, Karpat U20/Jr. A SM-Liiga*
180. Chicago Blackhawks- *LW: Joni Nikko, Lukko/SM-Liiga*

*Round 7*
181. Buffalo Sabres- *G: Jordan Papirny, Brandon/WHL*
182. Florida Panthers (via Canadiens)- *LW: Dawson Leedahl, Everett/WHL*
183. Edmonton Oilers- *C: Brady Vail, Windsor/OHL*
184. Calgary Flames- *LW: Mitchell Slattery, Hill-Murray/HIGH-MN*
185. New York Islanders- *G: Kasimir Kaskisuo, Minnesota/NAHL*
186. Vancouver Canucks- *D: Nikita Cherepanov, Loko Yaroslavl/MHL*
187. Carolina Hurricanes- *G: Melvin Nyffeler, ZSC/NLA*
188. Toronto Maple Leafs- *D: Rinat Valiev, Kootenay/WHL*
189. Winnipeg Jets- *RW: JJ Piccinich, Youngstown/USHL*
190. Ottawa Senators- *RW: Jaden Lindo, Owen Sound/OHL*
191. Arizona Coyotes (via Devils)- *C: Joshua Sterk, Oshawa/OHL*
192. Washington Capitals (via Predators)- *G: Kevin Reich, Dubuque/USHL*
193. Arizona Coyotes- *C: Maxim Letunov, Youngstown/USHL*
194. Washington Capitals- *G: Jack Flinn, Owen Sound/OHL*
195. Dallas Stars- *LW: Andrei Kuzmenko, Krasnaya Armiya Moskva/MHL*
196. Detroit Red Wings- *RW: Steven Spinner, Eden Prairie/HIGH-MN*
197. Columbus Blue Jackets- *C/LW: Collin Shirley, Kamloops/WHL*
198. Philadelphia Flyers- *D: Riley Stadel, Kelowna/WHL*
199. Minnesota Wild- *C: Artur Boltanov, Stalnye Lisy Magnitogorsk/MHL*
200. Tampa Bay Lightning- *D: Daniel Walcott, Blainville-Boisbriand/QMJHL*
201. Detroit Red Wings (via Sharks)- *C/RW: Jake Evans, St. Michaels/OJHL*
202. Calgary Flames (via Blues)- *D: Andreas Soderberg, Skelleftea J20/SuperElit*
203. Pittsburgh Penguins- *C: Joey Dudek, Kimball Union/HIGH-NH*
204. Colorado Avalanche- *D: Josh Wesley, Plymouth/OHL*
205. Anaheim Ducks (via Maple Leafs)- *LW: Semyon Koshelev, Kazzinc-Torpedo/VHL*
206. Boston Bruins- *G: Brandon Halverson, Sault Ste. Marie/OHL*
207. Montreal Canadiens- *D: Santino Centorame, Owen Sound/OHL*
208. Los Angeles Kings- *C: Anthony Angello, Omaha/USHL*
209. New York Rangers- *RW: David Kampf, KLH Chomutov/Czech*
210. Chicago Blackhawks- *RW: Kevin Labanc, Barrie/OHL*

*CSS Final Rankings*
http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=712854

*Capgeek*
http://www.capgeek.com

Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Joey Bones

*Trades Completed*
-*Trade 1:*
To Florida: C: Sam Gagner, C/RW: Mark Arcobello, D: David Musil, D: Philip Larsen, 2015 1st, 2015 2nd
To Edmonton: C: Nick Bjugstad, 1st (1), 2nd (32)

- *Trade 2:*
To San Jose: G: James Reimer
To Toronto: 2nd (53)

- *Trade 3:*
To Carolina: LW/RW: Nino Niederreiter, D: Dylan LabbÃ©, 1st (18), 5th (139)
To Minnesota: RW: Greg Nemisz, 1st (7), 4th (97)

-* Trade 4:*
To San Jose: 2nd (35)
To NYI: G: Antti Niemi

- *Trade 5:*
To San Jose: D: Christian Ehrhoff
To Buffalo: RW: Daniil Tarasov, 1st (20), 2 (51)

- *Trade 6:*
To St. Louis: C: Jiri Hudler, 2nd (54)
To Calgary: RW: Ty Rattie, G: Jordan Binnington, 3rd (82), 6th (176), 7th (202)

- *Trade 7:*
To NYR: C: Mitchell Heard, 3rd (83), 5th (143)
To Colorado: RFA rights to D: John Moore

- *Trade 8:*
To Pittsburgh: LW: Sven BÃ¤rtschi, C: Corban Knight, UFA rights to LW: Mike Cammalleri, 3rd (84)
To Calgary: D: Kris Letang, 4th (114)

- *Trade 9:*
To Buffalo: RW: Jannik Hansen, 1st (6), 2nd (36)
To Vancouver: 1st (2)

- *Trade 10:*
To Minnesota: C/LW: Markus Granlund
To Calgary: C/LW: Erik Haula

- *Trade 11:*
To Vancouver: D: Kevin Shattenkirk
To St. Louis: RFA rights to C/RW: Jordan Schroeder, 3rd (66), 5th (126)

- *Trade 12:*
To St. Louis: 3rd (78), 4th (108)
To NYI: RFA rights to C: Patrik Berglund

- *Trade 13:*
To Ottawa: RFA rights to C/LW: Lance Bouma
To Calgary: RFA rights to C/RW: Stephane Da Costa

- *Trade 14:*
To Minnesota: RFA rights to C/LW: Vladimir Sobotka
To St. Louis: 4th (109)

- *Trade 15:*
To Los Angeles: C: Derek Stepan
To NYR: LW/RW: Tanner Pearson, 1st (27), 2015 3rd

- *Trade 16:*
To Columbus: C: Ryan Kesler, D: Kevin Bieksa, C/LW: Chris Higgins
To Vancouver: C: Alexander Wennberg, C/LW: Boone Jenner, D: David Savard

- *Trade 17:*
To NYI: D: Dustin Byfuglien
To Winnipeg: LW/RW: Sebastian Collberg, 2nd (57)

- *Trade 18:*
To NYI: UFA rights to C: Marcel Goc
To Pittsburgh: 4th (95)

- *Trade 19:*
To Washington: C/RW: Joe Pavelski
To San Jose: D: Dmitri Orlov, LW/RW: Andre Burakovsky

- *Trade 20:*
To Buffalo: G: Marc-Andre Fleury, UFA rights to LW/RW: Jussi Jokinen, 3rd (84)
To Pittsburgh: LW/RW: Gustav Possler, 2nd (36)

- *Trade 21:*
To Buffalo: 2nd (32)
To Edmonton: C: Johan Larsson, 2nd (39)

- *Trade 22:*
To San Jose: RW: P.A. Parenteau, G: Calvin Pickard, 4th (113)
To Colorado: 2nd (35)

- *Trade 23:*
To Buffalo: D: Ladislav Smid, 3rd (64)
To Calgary: G: Jhonas Enroth

-* Trade 24:* 
To Minnesota: LW: Curtis Hamilton, 2nd (39)
To Edmonton: RW: Adam Gilmour, 3rd (79), 4th (97), 6th (169)

- *Trade 25:*
To St. Louis: 2nd (59)
To NYR: 3rd (66), 5th (126), 6th (172)

- *Trade 26:*
To Montreal: 2nd (60), 3rd (73)
To Arizona: UFA rights to LW/RW: Thomas Vanek

- *Trade 27:*
To Ottawa: C: Michael Sgarbossa, 4th (98), 6th (173), 2015 5th
To Colorado: 3rd (70)


----------



## Joey Bones

*Signings*

- *Ducks:*

- *Coyotes:*

- *Bruins:*

- *Sabres:* LW: Marcus Foligno (2y/$5.5M, $2.75M per), C/LW: Tyler Ennis (3y/$9M, $3M per), LW/RW: Cory Conacher (2y/$3M, $1.5M per), D: Chad Ruhwedel (2y/$2M, $1M per)

- *Flames:* RW: Kevin Westgarth (1y/$1M, $1m per), LW/RW: T.J. Galiardi (2y/$3M, $1.5M per), C: Joe Colbourne (1y/$750K, $750K per), C: Lance Bouma (1y/$600K, $600K per), C/RW: Stephane Da Costa (3y/$4.5M, $1.5M per)

-* Hurricanes:* C: Manny Malhotra (1y/$850K, $850K per), D: Joni Pitkanen (1y/$3M, $3M per), LW/RW: Nathan Gerbe (2y/$3M, $1.5M per), LW/RW: Drayson Bowman (1y/$700K, $700K per), C: Andrei Loktionov (2y/$3.6M, $1.8M per), LW/RW: Jiri Tlusty (4y/$15M, $3.75M per)

- *Blackhawks:*

- *Avalanche:* LW/RW: Jamie McGinn (3y/$6.75M, $2.25M per), D: Tyson Barrie (2y/$4M, $2M per), D: Stefan Elliot (2y/$1.8M, $900K per), C/LW: Ryan O'Reilly (6y/$34.2M, $5.7M per), C: Paul Stastny (4y/$24M, $6M per), C/LW: Brad Malone (1y/$600K, $600K per), D: Andre Benoit (1y/$1M, $1M per), D: John Moore (2y/$2M, $1M per)

- *Blue Jackets:* C/RW: Ryan Johansen (3y/$15M, $5M per), RW: Corey Tropp (1y/$600K, $600K per), D: Dalton Prout (2y/$1.8M, $900K per), C/LW: Derek MacKenzie (2y/$2.5M, $1.25M per), RW: Jack Skille (1y/$1M, $1M per), G: Curtis McElhinney (1y/$700K, $700K per)

- *Stars:*

- *Red Wings:*

- *Oilers:* D: Justin Schultz (2y/$6M, $3M per), LW: Luke Gazdic (3y/$3M, $1M per), D: Jeff Petry (3y/$7.2M, $2.4M per), D: Philip Larsen (1y/$1.2M, $1.2M per), RW: Steven Pinizzotto (1y/$700K, $700K per), D: Taylor Fedun (1y/$700K, $700K per), C/RW: Tyler Pitlick (1y/$600K, $600K per), LW: Curtis Hamilton (1y/$600K, $600K per).

- *Panthers:* C: Brandon Pirri (2y/$3.5M, $1.75M per), LW/RW: Krys Barch (1y/$800K, $800K per), RW: Jimmy Hayes (1y/$1M, $1M per), C/RW: Jesse Winchester (1y/$800K, $800K per), D: Tom Gilbert (2y/$7M, $3.5M per)

- *Kings:* RW: Marian Gaborik (5y/$31M, $6.2M per)

- *Wild:* LW: Matt Moulson (4y/$22M, $5.5 per), G: Darcy Keumper (2y/$4M, $2M per), LW/RW: Mike Rupp (2y/$3.5M, $1.75M per), D: Clayton Stoner (2y/$4M, $2M per), C/LW: Vladimir Sobotka (2y/$4M, $2M per)

- *Canadiens:* D: Mike Weaver (1y/$1M, $1M per), D: Andrei Markov (2y/$9M, $4.5M per), C/LW: Lars Eller (2y/$7.95M, $2.65M per), RW: Dale Weise (3y/$3.3M, $1.1M per), C/RW: Ryan White (1y/$850K, $850K per), D: P.K. Subban (7y/$54.25M, $7.75M per)

- *Predators: *

- *Devils:* D: Adam Larsson (2y/$3M, $1.5M per), LW: Jacob Josefson (1y/$800K, $800K per), D: Marek Zidlicky (1y/$5M, $5M per)

- *Islanders:* G: Jaroslav Halak (4y/$16M, $4M per), D: Calvin de Haan (4y/$8M, $2M per), G: Anders Nilsson (3y/$6.75M, $2.25M per), C: Anders Lee (3y/$6M, $2M per), C: Casey Cizikas (3y/$3.75M, $1.25M per), D: Matt Donovan (2y/$3M, $1.5M per) D: Ville Pokka (*ELC* - 3y/$2.7M, $900K per), C: Patrik Berglund (3y/$10.5M, $3.5M per)

- *Rangers:* D: Anton Stralman (4y/$12M, $3M per)

- *Senators:* LW/RW: Milan Michalek (3y/$11.25M, $3.75M per), RW: Ales Hemksy (3y/$15M, $5M per)

- *Flyers:* C: Braydon Schenn (4y/$18M, $4.5M per), RW: Jason Akeson (2y/$1.85M, $925K per), LW: Tye McGinn (2y/$1.2M, $600K per)

- *Penguins:* D: Matt Niskanen (5y/$25M, $5M per), C: Brandon Sutter (3y/$10.5M, $3.5M per), C/RW: Joe Vitale (3y/$3.6M, $1.2M per), D: Simon Despres (2y/$2M, $1M per), LW: Mike Cammalleri (5y/$26.25M, $5.25M per)

- *Sharks:* D: Jason Demers (5y/$15M, $3M per), C/LW: James Sheppard (2y/$2M, $1M per), LW/RW: Tommy Wingels (3y/$4.5M, $1.5M per), G: Alex Stalock (3y/$6M, $2M per)

- *Blues:* LW/RW: Steve Ott (3y/$10.5M, $3.5M per), G: Ryan Miller (5y/$35M, $7M per), LW: Jaden Schwartz (4y/$20M, $5M per), C/RW: Jordan Schroeder (1y/$1.1M, $1.1M per)

- *Lightning:*

- *Maple Leafs:* D: Cody Fransson (3y/$10.5M, $3.5M per)

- *Canucks:* D: Chris Tanev (2y/$3.5M, $1.75M per), RW: Zack Kassian (2y/$3M, $1.5M per), C/RW: Mike Santorelli (2y/$2M, $1M per)

- *Capitals:*

- *Jets:* C: Michael Frolik (3y/$7.5M, $2.5M per), G: Michael Hutchinson (2y/$1.7M, $850K per), G: Al Montoya (1y/$1M, $1M per), C/LW: James Wright (1y/$800K, $800K per), RW: Chris Thorburn (2y/$1.6M, $800K per), LW/RW: Matt Halischuk (2y/$1.5M, $750K per)


----------



## Stud Muffin

*"We have a trade to announce"​*



Gagner 
Arcobello
Musil
Larsen
2015 1st
2015 2nd

 

1st Overall
32nd Overall
Bjugstad


----------



## SJSharks72

Another Trade!

: *San Jose receives*
James Reimer

: *Toronto receives*
53rd overall pick in 2014 draft


----------



## Eat Bread

Another Trade:

18th OA + Nino + Dylan Labbe + MIN's 5th Rounder (#139)


7th OA + Greg Nemisz + CAR's 4th rounder (#97)


----------



## SJSharks72

*We have a trade to announce!*

The San Jose Sharks : receive
Christian Ehrhoff

The Buffalo Sabres : receive 
2014 first (20 overall)
2014 second (50 overall)
Daniil Tarasov

Christian Ehrhoff has a NMC and a modified NTC in his contract. In order for this deal to go through, the GMs of this mock draft need to vote if they think Ehrhoff would waive to play for the San Jose Sharks.


----------



## ManByng

Stud Muffin said:


> *"We have a trade to announce"​*
> 
> 
> 
> Gagner
> Arcobello
> Musil
> Larsen
> 2015 1st
> 2015 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Overall
> 32nd Overall
> Bjugstad




^man if that really happened, Oiler fans would rejoice and Panther fans would go on the warpath!


----------



## Stud Muffin

Kulikov/Campbell/Gubranson for a 1st round pick


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Mozesmadness is an early candidate for GM of the year


----------



## Joey Bones

SJSharks39 said:


> *We have a trade to announce!*
> 
> The San Jose Sharks : receive
> Christian Ehrhoff
> 
> The Buffalo Sabres : receive
> 2014 first (20 overall)
> 2014 second (50 overall)
> Daniil Tarasov




This trade has to go to a vote. Who thinks Ehrhoff would waive to go to San Jose? I vote yes.


----------



## George Maharis

Joey Bones said:


> This trade has to go to a vote. Who thinks Ehrhoff would waive to go to San Jose? I vote yes.




I think he would.


----------



## landy92mack29

Joey Bones said:


> This trade has to go to a vote. Who thinks Ehrhoff would waive to go to San Jose? I vote yes.




he would for san jose.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

SJSharks39 said:


> Another Trade!
> 
> : *San Jose receives*
> James Reimer
> 
> : *Toronto receives*
> 53rd overall pick in 2014 draft




Confirmed


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Yeah he'd waive to go to SJ I think.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Grabovski is available for trade for picks


----------



## McMozesmadness

Stud Muffin said:


> *"We have a trade to announce"​*
> 
> 
> 
> Gagner
> Arcobello
> Musil
> Larsen
> 2015 1st
> 2015 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Overall
> 32nd Overall
> Bjugstad




Agreed 

I'm i allowed to pick yet?


----------



## SJSharks72

Busy day for San Jose!
The San Jose Sharks trade Antti Niemi to the New York Islanders for the 35th overall pick in the draft!


----------



## 18Hossa

Who needs offense? Come bid on the one and only Jason Spezza!

Looking for young top 6F/top 4 D, B level prospect and a 1st. Willing to negotiate

Also available Greening, DaCosta, Prince, Dreidger, Wiercioch,


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

SJSharks39 said:


> Busy day for San Jose!
> The San Jose Sharks trade Antti Niemi to the New York Islanders for the 35th overall pick in the draft!




Who are you the Cleveland Browns?


----------



## SJSharks72

Jt91cloud9 said:


> Who are you the Cleveland Browns?




Haha nope just organizing my roster to fit my idea. I think this team just got a whole lot younger while still staying competitive.


----------



## George Maharis

SJSharks39 said:


> Busy day for San Jose!
> The San Jose Sharks trade Antti Niemi to the New York Islanders for the 35th overall pick in the draft!




Confirmed.

Projected lines for Islanders in 2014/15

Grabner - Tavares - Okposo
Bailey - Nielsen - Clutterbuck
Nelson - Strome - Martin
Lee - Cizikas - McDonald

Visnovsky - Hamonic
Carkner - de Haan
Reinhart - Donovan

Niemi
Halak

Payroll: $54,125,310
Cap Space: $16,974,690


----------



## Blues

Shea Weber is now available


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Kurdt Kobain said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> Projected lines for Islanders in 2014/15
> 
> Grabner - Tavares - Okposo
> Bailey - Nielsen - Clutterbuck
> Nelson - Strome - Martin
> Lee - Cizikas - McDonald
> 
> Visnovsky - Hamonic
> Carkner - de Haan
> Reinhart - Donovan
> 
> Niemi
> Halak
> 
> Payroll: $54,125,310
> Cap Space: $16,974,690




Ill help you out with these, I am an isles fan

Projected lines for Islanders in 2014/15

Nelson - Tavares - Okposo
Lee - Nielsen - Strome
Grabner - Bailey - Clutterbuck
Martin - Cizikas - McDonald

de Hann - Hamonic
Hickey - Visnovsky
Reinhart -Strait 

Halak(1a)
Niemi(1b)

This would be my guess with what you have now with no fa signings. Also I am dying that you put carkner in the top 4. Good job so far.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres trade the 2nd overall pick to the Vancouver Canucks in exchange for the 6th overall pick, 36th pick, and Jason Garrison.


----------



## SJSharks72

Joe Thornton has been made available.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres trade the 2nd overall pick to the Vancouver Canucks in exchange for the 6th overall pick, 36th pick, and Jason Garrison.




Confirmed.


----------



## George Maharis

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres trade the 2nd overall pick to the Vancouver Canucks in exchange for the 6th overall pick, 36th pick, and* Jason Garrison*.




Garrison has a NTC, so we'll have to vote on this.


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> Agreed
> 
> I'm i allowed to pick yet?




No the start time is noon tomorrow.


Jt91cloud9 said:


> Who are you the Cleveland Browns?



AHAHA


Kurdt Kobain said:


> Garrison has a NTC, so we'll have to vote on this.




Agreed, everyone vote on this. I vote no.


----------



## David Strorm

Anaheim would like to say thanks to all current offers, but will only be trading picks for picks. thanks.


----------



## SJSharks72

Sharks sign
Demers 5 years 3 mill
Sheppard 2 years 1 mil
Wingels 3 years 1.5 mill
Stalock 3 years 2 mill
Releasing Boyle, Hannan, Brown, Kearns


----------



## McMozesmadness

I think Garrison would waive.


----------



## landy92mack29

Mozesmadness said:


> I think Garrison would waive.




don't think he would to buffalo


----------



## George Maharis

Jt91cloud9 said:


> Ill help you out with these, I am an isles fan
> 
> Projected lines for Islanders in 2014/15
> 
> Nelson - Tavares - Okposo
> Lee - Nielsen - Strome
> Grabner - Bailey - Clutterbuck
> Martin - Cizikas - McDonald
> 
> de Hann - Hamonic
> Hickey - Visnovsky
> Reinhart -Strait
> 
> Halak(1a)
> Niemi(1b)
> 
> This would be my guess with what you have now with no fa signings. Also I am dying that you put carkner in the top 4. Good job so far.




Works for me!


----------



## joeyabs

Erhoff yes, Garrison no


----------



## George Maharis

I could see Garrison waiving.

The situation in Buffalo seems better (organized, at least) than in Vancouver.


----------



## Joey Bones

Okay so it seems like everyone is pretty much set on the Ehroff waiving to go to San Jose, so that'll go through.

Keep voting on the Garrison trade, in the mean time.


----------



## 18Hossa

I think he would


----------



## landy92mack29

Kurdt Kobain said:


> I could see Garrison waiving.
> 
> The situation in Buffalo seems better (organized, at least) than in Vancouver.



 
he's from white rock, b.c so he'd want to stay in Vancouver. only leave to go to a contender


----------



## SJSharks72

I'm going to say yes to Garrison waiving. Just seems less crazy and the media wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## landy92mack29

SJSharks39 said:


> I'm going to say yes to Garrison waiving. Just seems less crazy and the media wouldn't be as bad.




he was raised 50 km away from Vancouver. plus only the goalies get the extreme media attention.
wont leave friends + family for buffalo. just saying


----------



## Joey Bones

Joey Bones said:


> I vote no.






Mozesmadness said:


> I think Garrison would waive.






landy92mack29 said:


> don't think he would to buffalo






joeyabs said:


> Garrison no






Kurdt Kobain said:


> I could see Garrison waiving.
> 
> The situation in Buffalo seems better (organized, at least) than in Vancouver.






18Hossa said:


> I think he would






SJSharks39 said:


> I'm going to say yes to Garrison waiving. Just seems less crazy and the media wouldn't be as bad.




Okay so it's 4-3 in favor of the Garrison trade going through. Anyone else want to vote?


----------



## SJSharks72

landy92mack29 said:


> he was raised 50 km away from Vancouver. plus only the goalies get the extreme media attention.
> wont leave friends + family for buffalo. just saying




I didn't know he grew up that close. I will probably change my answer, but I still think the media is hard for any player.


----------



## George Maharis

SJSharks39 said:


> I didn't know he grew up that close. I will probably change my answer, but I still think the media is hard for any player.




I also wasn't aware of this... and that one reason makes me think he wouldn't waive.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## SJSharks72

Kurdt Kobain said:


> I also wasn't aware of this... and that one reason makes me think he wouldn't waive.
> 
> I don't know what to do.




Haha same here! I don't want to be the deciding vote either!


----------



## Stud Muffin

Joey Bones said:


> Okay so it's 4-3 in favor of the Garrison trade going through. Anyone else want to vote?




Yess


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

I say he wouldn't waive. He wouldn't leave his hometown without going to a contender.


----------



## CaptainZach11

In would say garrison wouldn't waive for buffalo because he grew up close and realistically why would anyone want to waive for buffalo


----------



## sweranger

Joey Bones said:


> Okay so it's 4-3 in favor of the Garrison trade going through. Anyone else want to vote?




I'll have to say no to Garrison as well. Don't think he would leave Vancouver for Buffalo.


----------



## Joey Bones

So far 5-6 in favor of "no trade". Once we hit ten votes on either side, will make the decision. Are Kurdt Kobain and SJSharks39 changing their answers?


----------



## George Maharis

Joey Bones said:


> So far 5-6 in favor of "no trade". Once we hit ten votes on either side, will make the decision. Are Kurdt Kobain and SJSharks39 changing their answers?




I am.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I think if the Nucks came to Garrison and asked him to waive they would basically be saying they don't want him anymore. I think people underestimate how much the player want to be wanted. If Garrison knew the Sabres really wanted him and the Nucks didn't he would want to go where he is wanted.

Just my opinion. I've already voted yes.


----------



## Joey Bones

Rangers are looking to add a few pieces/picks. Everyone is up for grabs except for Lundqvist, Kreider, and McDonagh. This includes prospects and other picks. PM me if interested.


----------



## ManByng

revamped trade, pending Joey's approval....

 send RW Ty Rattie, G Jordan Binnington and picks #82, #176, and #202 to  for C Juri Hudler and pick #53. no need to vote now.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

As a Buffalo Sabres fan, given the current situation here....No one would waive to come here.

I vote no on Garrison.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move Michael Ryder and Dainius Zubrus for a Defenseman. PM me with offers por favor!


----------



## Joey Bones

5-8 for "no trade", keep it going fellas.


----------



## Eat Bread

Meh, let the trade go through


----------



## Stud Muffin

Resign

Barch-1x.8
Hayes-1x1
Winchester-1x.8


----------



## Joey Bones

Stud Muffin said:


> Resign
> 
> Barch-1x.8
> Hayes-1x1
> Winchester-1x.8




Accepted


----------



## Stud Muffin

Stud Muffin said:


> Resign
> 
> Barch-1x.8
> Hayes-1x1
> Winchester-1x.8



Gilbert-2x3.5AAV


----------



## SJSharks72

Joey Bones said:


> So far 5-6 in favor of "no trade". Once we hit ten votes on either side, will make the decision. Are Kurdt Kobain and SJSharks39 changing their answers?




No I'll stay.


----------



## SJSharks72

Tyler Kennedy, Adam Burish, Joe Pavelski OR Joe Thornton, and Brad Stuart are available. Mainly want youth coming back but I am willing to negotiate.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

I think Garrison would waive. Would be a top pairing guy in Buffalo.


----------



## Joey Bones

Jesse Joensuu said:


> I think Garrison would waive. Would be a top pairing guy in Buffalo.




You're a part of the trade so your vote wouldn't count.


----------



## George Maharis

When is the actual draft going to start?


----------



## Joey Bones

Kurdt Kobain said:


> When is the actual draft going to start?




Draft starts noon tomorrow.


----------



## Joey Bones

3rd (83)
5th (143)
C: Mitchell Heard


RFA rights to D: John Moore


----------



## landy92mack29

Joey Bones said:


> 3rd (83)
> 5th (143)
> C: Mitchell Heard
> 
> 
> RFA rights to D: John Moore




confirmed
moore signs 2 yr 1 mil/yr deal


----------



## CapSpace

Emelin, Moen, Prust, Plekanec, Desharnais, Bourque, Budaj available, looking for picks.


----------



## Joey Bones

Just to let everyone know as per unanimous decision, *the Garrison trade is a NO GO*. The GM's involved may renegotiate if the please, but Garrison won't be going to Buffalo.


----------



## landy92mack29

Elliot 2 yr 900k 2-way
Malone 2 yr 600k 2-way
o'reilly 6 yr 5.7 mil
stastny 4 yr 6 mil
mcginn 3 yr 2.25 mil
barrie 2 yr 2 mil 2-way
beniot 1 yr 1 mil
sarich/giguere let go


----------



## edguy

sign:

Kevin Westgarth 1 year/1 Mil per year
TJ Galliardi 2 year 1.5 Mil per year
Joe Colbourne 1 year $750,000
Lance Bouma 1 year $600,000


Letting the following walk:

Chris Butler
Paul Byron
Chris Breen
Joey MacDonald

Looking to trade rights to Mike Cammalleri otherwise we will sign him


----------



## Eat Bread

Wild are signing Vrbata to a 4 year x 4.5m deal


----------



## Devils Army

jawallstar1 said:


> Looking to move Michael Ryder and Dainius Zubrus for a Defenseman. PM me with offers por favor!




As a Devils fan, no, no more d-man, prospects and picks, Zubrus won't return much, Ryder coudk return something half-decent


----------



## Joey Bones

ForeverFlameFan said:


> Wild are signing Vrbata to a 4 year x 4.5m deal




Vrbata is not a Minnesota Wild player. Signing won't count as the free agent frenzy is after the draft.


----------



## George Maharis

New York would like to announce that they have come to terms with 2012 2nd round pick Ville Pokka. Ville has signed a 3 year, $2.7m ELC working out to $900,000/year.


----------



## edguy

ManByng said:


> revamped trade, pending Joey's approval....
> 
> send RW Ty Rattie, G Jordan Binnington and picks #82, #176, and #202 to  for C Juri Hudler and pick #53. no need to vote now.




Agreed! thanks to Jiri for his great years here in Calgary and please welcome Ty and Jordan to our organization! we are very optimistic about our future with these 2 young players.


----------



## ManByng

Shattenkirk is available from the , as we have cap issues. pick or picks needed back.


----------



## Eat Bread

Joey Bones said:


> Vrbata is not a Minnesota Wild player. Signing won't count as the free agent frenzy is after the draft.




Lolol my bad. Totally forgot about that. Never mind! Disregard!


----------



## Eat Bread

Signing Rupp to a 1.75m x 2 deal and Stoner to a 2 x 2 deal.


----------



## Joey Bones

****Guys check the OP as I posted the links to the CSS Final Rankings page and Capgeek's home page.****


----------



## jaleong

Nobody is "untouchable", but to get Doughty, Quick, Kopitar, or Toffoli you're gonna have to blow me away with an offer. 

I'm willing to move pending UFA for late round picks.

High price:
Pearson
Jones
Muzzin
Brown
Williams

Anyone else is readily available, I'm looking for high picks (rounds 1,2,3) and/or offense.

LA Kings are proud to announce the signing of Marian Gaborik to a 5 year, 31 mil deal (6.2 AAV).


----------



## landy92mack29

avalanche still looking for a top 4 d-man(looking for upgrade over hejda)
as of now opening day line up with a cap hit around 59.5 million
landeskog-stastny-mackinnon
o'reilly-duchene-tanguay
mcginn-talbot-parenteau
McLeod-Mitchell-bordeleau
hejda-johnson
moore-barrie
holden-elliot
varlamov
berra
scratches:beniot/guenin/clichÃ©

parenteau is on the block plus prospects hishon/siemans/sgarbossa/pickard/atakallio


----------



## edguy

listening to offers on 4th overall Looking to move back in first round to add assets


----------



## CaptainZach11

We have a trade to announce

 receive
Sven Baertschi
Rights to Mike Cammalleri
Corban Knight
2014 3rd round pick (pit)

 receive
Kris Letang
2014 4th round pick


----------



## ZanTheMan

Anyone looking for a veteran center with lots of experience. Michal Handzus from the Hawks is available for a draft pick.


----------



## Joey Bones

CaptainZach11 said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> receive
> Sven Baertschi
> Rights to Mike Cammalleri
> Corban Knight
> *2014 5th rd pick*
> 
> receive
> Kris Letang




Does not count as the pick is to the Blues in the Kris Russell trade. Please renegotiate slightly for this to go through.


----------



## CaptainZach11

Joey Bones said:


> Does not count as the pick is to the Blues in the Kris Russell trade. Please renegotiate slightly for this to go through.




Edited to become valid


----------



## edguy

CaptainZach11 said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> receive
> Sven Baertschi
> Rights to Mike Cammalleri
> Corban Knight
> 2015 4th round pick
> 
> receive
> Kris Letang




Agreed! Welcome Kris to the Calgary Flames!


----------



## Eat Bread

That pick for letang has to be either the Flames 3rd/Pens' 3rd, or Anaheim's 6th. So I will assume you would trade the Pens' 3rd rounder back because it's closer to a 4th.

CGY's 4th - Joe Colborne
CGY's 5th -Kris Russell


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> Shattenkirk is available from the , as we have cap issues. pick or picks needed back.




he's still on the table for a pick or 2.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Garrison deal has been altered and goes as follows:

Buffalo trades pick #2 to Vancouver for pick #6, #36, and Janik Hansen.


----------



## jaleong

Kings would love to trade into top-10, anyone is readily available except for Kopitar, Doughty and Quick. These three I would trade, but only for an absolute haul. PM me any offers..


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Garrison deal has been altered and goes as follows:
> 
> Buffalo trades pick #2 to Vancouver for pick #6, #36, and Janik Hansen.




Confirmed. Hansen does not currently have a NTC, it kicks in on free agency.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

When can we buy out players?


----------



## edguy

ForeverFlameFan said:


> That pick for letang has to be either the Flames 3rd/Pens' 3rd, or Anaheim's 6th. So I will assume you would trade the Pens' 3rd rounder back because it's closer to a 4th.
> 
> CGY's 4th - Joe Colborne
> CGY's 5th -Kris Russell




it is a 2015 pick. not 2014


----------



## ManByng

dump the salary of D Kevin Shattenkirk to  for their 2014 3rd and 5th rounders. the Blues would like to thank the Canucks for their help and wish Kevin good luck in Vancouver.


----------



## CaptainZach11

Pittsburgh is proud to announce the signing of newly acquired mike cammalleri to a 5yr 26.25 million contract extension (5.25 aav)


Next moves to be made:
Trade Scuderi and Dupuis for picks.
Trade Fluery+ for an upgrade in net
Acquire a solid 3-4 defenseman on a cheap contract


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

ManByng said:


> dump the salary of D Kevin Shattenkirk to  for their 2014 3rd and 5th rounders. the Blues would like to thank the Canucks for their help and wish Kevin good luck in Vancouver.




Confirmed.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

Kesler available for a young blue chip forward.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Barrie Colts of the OHL:


*Aaron Ekblad*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL



​


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

: select Sam Reinhart


----------



## Joey Bones

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Garrison deal has been altered and goes as follows:
> 
> Buffalo trades pick #2 to Vancouver for pick #6, #36, and Janik Hansen.




Accepted


----------



## Joey Bones

CaptainZach11 said:


> Pittsburgh is proud to announce the signing of newly acquired mike cammalleri to a 5yr 26.25 million contract extension (5.25 aav)




Accepted


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Kingston Frontenacs of the OHL:


*Sam Bennett*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
1/3 - *Samuel Bennett* - Kingston - C - OHL


​


----------



## George Maharis

^^^^ Calgary's been PM'd.


----------



## Eat Bread

Nice two picks Mozes. Oilers would cheer in the streets if that deal ever happened. Pretty risky to give up your 2015 picks to Florida, but you already know the draft position fr 2014, so nice job. As a Calgary fan, if this went down, I would be pretty ticked.


----------



## edguy

The *Calgary Flames* are proud the select 4th overall from the Prince Albert Raiders of the WHL.....
*Leon Draisaitl*






1st round (4)- *Leon Draisaitl, C (Prince Albert)*


Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## George Maharis

^^^^^ I was hoping and praying that he's who you would pick. The Islanders organization thanks you.


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to get into the 1st round somehow. Everyone not named Lundqvist, McDonagh, and Kreider are available. PM me if interested.


----------



## Eat Bread

Ugh, was hoping Leon would drop to 7th


----------



## Joey Bones

CaptainZach11 said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> receive
> Sven Baertschi
> Rights to Mike Cammalleri
> Corban Knight
> *2015 4th round pick*
> 
> receive
> Kris Letang




Please renegotiate once more since the Flames 2015 4th belongs to San Jose in the Galiardi deal.


----------



## George Maharis

With the 5th pick in the 2014 NHL draft, the New York Islanders are so proud to select..... from the Oshawa Generals of the Ontario Hockey League....






*Michael Dal Colle*

Isles Draft
(1x5) Michael Dal Colle, LW, Oshawa Generals (OHL)​


----------



## George Maharis

Buffalo has been PM'd.


----------



## joeyabs

good picks


----------



## George Maharis

I thoroughly look forward to Dal Colle - Tavares - Okposo in the future.


----------



## CaptainZach11

Joey Bones said:


> Please renegotiate once more since the Flames 2015 4th belongs to San Jose in the Galiardi deal.






CaptainZach11 said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> receive
> Sven Baertschi
> Rights to Mike Cammalleri
> Corban Knight
> 2014 3rd round pick (pit)
> 
> receive
> Kris Letang
> 2014 4th round pick




Okay revised for the final time hopefully


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Buffalo Sabres select from the Niagara Ice Dogs, Brendan Perlini.

6. Brendan Perlini, LW - Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL


----------



## Eat Bread

I know it's my turn. 

There has been a new trade prior to my pick:

To 

Erik Haula 

To 

Markus Granlund


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> * dump the salary of D Kevin Shattenkirk to  for their 2014 3rd and 5th rounders.* the Blues would like to thank the Canucks for their help and wish Kevin good luck in Vancouver.




those picks would be #66 and #126.


----------



## edguy

ForeverFlameFan said:


> I know it's my turn.
> 
> There has been a new trade prior to my pick:
> 
> To
> 
> Erik Haula
> 
> To
> 
> Markus Granlund




I agree! Welcome Erik to the Flames organization!!


----------



## Joey Bones

CaptainZach11 said:


> Okay revised for the final time hopefully




Finally accepted


----------



## Joey Bones

ForeverFlameFan said:


> I know it's my turn.
> 
> There has been a new trade prior to my pick:
> 
> To
> 
> Erik Haula
> 
> To
> 
> Markus Granlund




Accepted


----------



## George Maharis

Still looking to move Pulock, send in offers!!


----------



## ManByng

sign F Jaden Schwartz to a 4 year, $20 million dollar contract. ($5 mil/per).

RFA's C Patrik Berglund and F Vlad Sobotka are available for picks.


----------



## Eat Bread

The  Minnesota Wild are proud to pick seventh in the 2014 NHL draft: 

William Nylander (C/RW) of the SÃ¶dertÃ¤lje SK


----------



## Eat Bread

Will PM the next GM.


----------



## 18Hossa

Looking to move into the top 15, Spezza, Prince, Wiercioch, Dreidger, 2nd rd in play


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> sign F Jaden Schwartz to a 4 year, $20 million dollar contract. ($5 mil/per).




Accepted


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> dump the salary of D Kevin Shattenkirk to  for their 2014 3rd and 5th rounders. the Blues would like to thank the Canucks for their help and wish Kevin good luck in Vancouver.






ManByng said:


> those picks would be #66 and #126.




Joey, the Canucks have to add a player and it's Jordan Schroeder....is that ok? probably cap issue for him too.


----------



## George Maharis

Shopping Grabner for picks/prospect(s).


----------



## Mr Lebowski

would like to thank JoeyBones for hosting this mock. Also we'd like to congratulate the LA Kings on their Stanley Cup Victory. 

With the 8th Pick in the 2014 NHL entry draft is...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE PETERBOROUGH PETES, NICK RITCHIE*





1/8: NICK RITCHIE
​


----------



## joeyabs

With the 9th pick in the 2014 NHL draft, the Winnipeg Jets are proud to select *Nick Ehlers* from the Halifax Mooseheads!




1/9 Nik Ehlers


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> Joey, the Canucks have to add a player and it's Jordan Schroeder....is that ok? probably cap issue for him too.




That'll be fine


----------



## ManByng

sends C Patrik Berglund to  for their picks #78 and #108.


----------



## ManByng

sign newly acquired C Jordan Schroeder to a 1 year, $1.1 million dollar contract.


----------



## edguy

We Have A Trade To Announce!

 
Lance Bouma

 
Stephane Da Costa

Welcome to Calgary Stephane DaCosta!


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Barrie Colts of the OHL:
> 
> 
> *Aaron Ekblad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
> 1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
> 
> 
> 
> ​






Mozesmadness said:


> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Kingston Frontenacs of the OHL:
> 
> 
> *Sam Bennett*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
> 1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
> 1/3 - *Samuel Bennett* - Kingston - C - OHL
> 
> 
> ​




^woooooohoooooo!!! one happy Oiler fan here!


----------



## George Maharis

ManByng said:


> sends C Patrik Berglund to  for their picks #78 and #108.




Islanders confirm.

We would also like to announce that we've signed Patrik Berglund to a 3yr/$10.5m ($3.5m per) contract.


----------



## edguy

We would also like to announce we have come to terms to a 3 year 4.5 Million dollar contract with Stephane DaCosta (AAV 1.5 Mil)
​


----------



## 18Hossa

Snsfan1995 said:


> We Have A Trade To Announce!
> 
> 
> Lance Bouma
> 
> 
> Stephane Da Costa
> 
> Welcome to Calgary Stephane DaCosta!
> 
> View attachment 73995




Confirmed


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres have extended 

- Tyler Ennis - 3 years 9 mil (3 mil per)
- Cory Conacher - 2 years 3 mil (1.5 mil per)
- Chad Ruhwedel - 2 years 2 mil (1 mil per)

The Sabres are still looking to move 

- One of Stewart/Stafford for a more offensive RW.
- Hodgson (Would include picks/prospects for a top line center)
- One of Myers/Pysyk for a young NHL ready LD


----------



## ManByng

trade F Vlad Sobotka to  for pick #109.


----------



## Friday

wrong thread ehhh


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to deal Michael Ryder and Dainius Zubrus. PM me with offers!


----------



## Eat Bread

ManByng said:


> trade F Vlad Sobotka to  for pick #109.




Yes sir. And with that, I am signing Vlad to a 2 x 2.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers are looking to move into the last 3rd of the 1st round by packaging 32nd overall.

Pleas PM me.

Also might be willing to move Nail Yakupov in a deal for a top dman


----------



## SJSharks72

*The San Jose Sharks trade Joe Pavelski*
Montreal Candiens receive
Joe Pavelski
San Jose's 6th Round pick

San Jose Sharks receive
Brendan Gallagher
Travis Moen


----------



## CapSpace

SJSharks39 said:


> *The San Jose Sharks trade Joe Pavelski*
> Montreal Candiens receive
> Joe Pavelski
> San Jose's 6th Round pick
> 
> San Jose Sharks receive
> Brendan Gallagher
> Travis Moen




Done deal. We love Gallagher, but we can't say no to a real 1C in his prime. We also get rid of Moen which we need no more. Thanks to San Jose for the nice talks !


----------



## Joey Bones

SJSharks39 said:


> *The San Jose Sharks trade Joe Pavelski*
> Montreal Candiens receive
> Joe Pavelski
> San Jose's 6th Round pick
> 
> San Jose Sharks receive
> Brendan Gallagher
> Travis Moen






AresPredatorV said:


> Done deal. We love Gallagher, but we can't say no to a real 1C in his prime. We also get rid of Moen which we need no more. Thanks to San Jose for the nice talks !




Pavelski has a modified NTC, has to go through a vote.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Joey Bones said:


> Pavelski has a modified NTC, has to go through a vote.




Brutal trade for the Sharks.

I still think Pavelski waives


----------



## Joey Bones

Agreed, that is an awful trade for San Jose. I don't think he'll waive, however.


----------



## Stud Muffin

He waives


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> Brutal trade for the Sharks.
> 
> I still think Pavelski waives




^i agree, brutal!

and i say he doesn't waive.


----------



## joeyabs

I'll vote Pav waives


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers want to move up or down with pick 32 PM me if interested.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Pavlski wouldn't waive


----------



## Joey Bones

SJSharks39 said:


> *The San Jose Sharks trade Joe Pavelski*
> Montreal Candiens receive
> Joe Pavelski
> San Jose's 6th Round pick
> 
> San Jose Sharks receive
> Brendan Gallagher
> Travis Moen






AresPredatorV said:


> Done deal. We love Gallagher, but we can't say no to a real 1C in his prime. We also get rid of Moen which we need no more. Thanks to San Jose for the nice talks !




Due to a multiple complaints via PM, the trade has gone to *VOID.* I have told the two GM's to renegotiate with what they have to make it more fair in value. Have it be known when they have come to an agreement, it would still have to go to vote since Pavelski would still have to waive. I hope to not have to void anymore trades fellas. I wanna try to continue this smoothly.


----------



## jaleong

Kings looking for an offensive gamebreaker, willing to trade everyone.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

He'd waive


----------



## landy92mack29

Joey Bones said:


> Due to a multiple complaints via PM, the trade has gone to *VOID.* I have told the two GM's to renegotiate with what they have to make it more fair in value. Have it be known when they have come to an agreement, it would still have to go to vote since Pavelski would still have. I hope to not have to void anymore trades fellas. I wanna try to continue this smoothly.




not as bad as the oilers/panthers trade Imo


----------



## edguy

landy92mack29 said:


> not as bad as the oilers/panthers trade Imo




agreed. I am also against other GM's being able to veto trades... Bad trades happen every year and you don't see GM's vetoeing them


----------



## McMozesmadness

I have no issue with the Pav deal. It is bad but still should count (Provided it gets voted through)

It is not absurd, it's just bad.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Mozesmadness said:


> I have no issue with the Pav deal. It is bad but still should count (Provided it gets voted through)
> 
> It is not absurd, it's just bad.




That's my thought as well


----------



## George Maharis

Just to throw in my opinion.

Do I think San Jose could have gotten more? Yes.
Do I think the trade should be veto'd? No way.

Veto was made to prevent collusion and non-consensual trades. Bad trades happen, that's part of the game.. As far as I'm concerned as long as both teams can consent to a trade without collusion or being under any influence, it should go through.

As for whether he would waive.. I really don't know. I don't see any reason why he would want to leave San Jose, but I also think that if he wants a ring he'd be better off in Montreal.


----------



## CapSpace

I'll agree with any decisions made here, we can try to work something different but I thought it was ok. Anyway, for now, an other trade to announce :

 get : 

Thomas Plekanec + Brandon Prust

 get : 

Pick 36 + Nicolas Deslauriers


----------



## David Strorm

Anaheim selects Kasperi Kapanen.


----------



## CaptainZach11

Pittsburgh taking offers on Crosby and Malkin. Doesnt mean im giving them away but could move them for a good package. At least 1 top 6 center+ alot would have to be coming back. PM me if interested


----------



## Theon

are willing to trade away the second first rounder (#28). Looking for 2nd rounders or defense prospects.


----------



## ZanTheMan

Pavelski was drafted by SJ and is the only team he have ever played on so I don't think he will waive.


----------



## Joey Bones

Yeah I don't like vetoing trades to be honest, but I'm also still trying to keep things from being too ridiculous you know? Want there to be fun in this without any negative input.

Do you guys want me to change that rule, unless it's absolutely over the top? (Like say if a deal for Crosby for John Scott happened it would obviously get vetoed)

Edit: Scratch that question, I'll just make the announcement.

***All trades will not be vetoed unless it's over the top. Whether bad or not, trades will go through normally by PMing me and posting here on the thread. Thanks Guys and sorry for any inconvenience***


----------



## Eat Bread

He'd waive as long as Montreal is a contender. 

The Eastern Conference is easier to get to the SCF's, I think he'd waive.


----------



## Joey Bones

AresPredatorV said:


> I'll agree with any decisions made here, we can try to work something different but I thought it was ok. Anyway, for now, an other trade to announce :
> 
> get :
> 
> Thomas Plekanec + Brandon Prust
> 
> get :
> 
> Pick 36 + Nicolas Deslauriers




Plekanec has a modified NTC, would he waive to go to Buffalo?


----------



## George Maharis

^^^^^^^^^

I doubt it.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Plekanec has a modified NTC, would he waive to go to Buffalo?




I vote no.


----------



## ManByng

i'd say no.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Autopick Nashville? Its been like 14 hours? If so its Kevin Fiala or Hayden Fleury according to CSS. But I dont think Nashville will go defense so I guess Fiala.


----------



## George Maharis

Jt91cloud9 said:


> Autopick Nashville? Its been like 14 hours? If so its Kevin Fiala or Hayden Fleury according to CSS. But I dont think Nashville will go defense so I guess Fiala.




Wouldn't Virtanen be BPA?


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Nashville has been awarded RW Jake Virtanen of the Calgary Hitmen. Arizona is on the clock.


----------



## Joey Bones

is awarded RW: Jake Virtanen from Calgary of the WHL. Arizona is up.


----------



## Joey Bones

I'd vote no on the Plekanec trade.


----------



## CaptainZach11

I vote Plekanec says no


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Buffalo has 5 second round picks, so if anyone wants to move out of the first round for more picks let me know.


----------



## CapSpace

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Buffalo has 5 second round picks, so if anyone wants to move out of the first round for more picks let me know.




Plekanec trade falls, my 1st is available for 2nds.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

use their final compliance buyout on David Booth


----------



## jaleong

Available:
Jeff Carter
Mike Richards
Justin Williams
Jarret Stoll

All offers welcome, preferably would like more picks, but prospects and young roster players are welcome too.

PM any offer.


----------



## JumpierPegasus

re-signs:

*RFA's*
Ryan Johansen to a 3 year 15 Million dollar contract
Corey Tropp to a 1 year 600k contract
Dalton Prout to a 2 year 1.8 Million dollar contract

*UFA's*
Derek McKenzie to a 2 year 2.5 Million dollar contract
Jack Skille to a 1 year 1 Million dollar contract
Curtis McElhinny to a 1 year 700k contract


Umberger available


----------



## jaleong

Trade to announce - 



2014 1st
Tanner Pearson
2015 3rd



Derek Stepan


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

A trade to announce:


To 

Kesler
Bieksa
Higgins

To 

Wennberg
Jenner
Savard

All of the Canucks players have NTC but both Kesler and Bieksa played their college hockey in Ohio. With an up and coming team like Columbus I think they'd accept. 
All three of them are good friends and all three go closer to home. Columbus plays in the east and is turning into a threat.


----------



## Joey Bones

jaleong said:


> Trade to announce -
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 1st
> Tanner Pearson
> 2015 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Stepan




Agreed and accepted


----------



## Joey Bones

Nuck This said:


> A trade to announce:
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Kesler
> Bieksa
> Higgins
> 
> To
> 
> Wennberg
> Jenner
> Savard
> 
> All of the Canucks players have NTC but both Kesler and Bieksa played their college hockey in Ohio. With an up and coming team like Columbus I think they'd accept.
> All three of them are good friends and all three go closer to home. Columbus plays in the east and is turning into a threat.




What the hell, they'd all waive for CBJ.


----------



## George Maharis

I think Higgins and Bieksa might waive, but I don't know about Kesler.

He made a list of teams he'd waive for though.. Anaheim, Colorado, Detroit, Tampa Bay, Chicago and Pittsburgh were his 6 choices.

What makes me think he might is the Ohio connection and that he wouldn't be going alone. So while Columbus wasn't on his list, I think it could go either way.


----------



## JumpierPegasus

Nuck This said:


> A trade to announce:
> 
> 
> To
> 
> Kesler
> Bieksa
> Higgins
> 
> To
> 
> Wennberg
> Jenner
> Savard
> 
> All of the Canucks players have NTC but both Kesler and Bieksa played their college hockey in Ohio. With an up and coming team like Columbus I think they'd accept.
> All three of them are good friends and all three go closer to home. Columbus plays in the east and is turning into a threat.




Accepted!


----------



## George Maharis

Looking to move Collberg+ for a defenseman.


----------



## x Karlsson x 65

The Arizona Coyotes are proud to select , from the Moncton Wildcats, Ivan Barbashev


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I vote yes on the 'Nucks/Jackets deal.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

The Washington Capitals are proud to select *Alex Tuch* from the USA U18 team in the USHL





1st Round(13)- Alex Tuch RW
2nd round(44)-
3rd round(74)-
4th round(104)-
4th round(120)-
5th round(134)-
6th round(164)-
7th round(192)-
7th round(194)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## Eat Bread

Good pick for the 'Yotes.


----------



## ManByng

Joey Bones said:


> What the hell, they'd all waive for CBJ.




^I agree!


----------



## joeyabs

TRADE: 

 receive Sebastian Collberg & 2014 2nd Round Pick (57 overall)

 receive Dustin Byfuglien


----------



## George Maharis

joeyabs said:


> TRADE:
> 
> receive Sebastian Collberg & 2014 2nd Round Pick (57 overall)
> 
> receive Dustin Byfuglien




Confirmed.

Byfuglien has a modified NTC (can submit five-team no-trade list each year starting in 2012-13), so it'll have to pass through a vote.


----------



## David Strorm

jaleong said:


> Trade to announce -
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 1st
> Tanner Pearson
> 2015 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Stepan




Better than wanting to trade away Carter..


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...with the 14th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft...

ROBBY FABBRI


----------



## Eat Bread

I thnk Buff would be fine with going with the Isles.


----------



## Joey Bones

Kurdt Kobain said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> Byfuglien has a modified NTC (can submit five-team no-trade list each year starting in 2012-13), so it'll have to pass through a vote.




Big Buff agrees to waive and immediately helps the Isles D problems, IMO.


----------



## jaleong

Looking for a top-9 forward (preferably winger) and/or bottom-4 defenceman. Mike Richards, Jarret Stoll, Slava Voynov, Martin Jones available for a deal. PM any proposals..


----------



## Joey Bones

Just letting you guys know that via unanimous decision, that the *Plekanec trade came to a NO TRADE* since we all voted that he wouldn't waive, however the *Kesler trade is a TRADE* due to the same reasoning.


----------



## CapSpace

Seriously Kesler waive to CBJ but Plek doesn't to Buf... Plus a vetoed trade with SJS. I'm done here sorry.


----------



## jaleong

I think it's unfair that other GMs should be allowed to veto trades... If a GM wants to make a stupid trade, then so be it. Other teams profit, why do you care if one team gets better and the other gets worse? If teams were allowed to veto trades I'm sure the Leafs would be winning the Stanley Cup more often


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

AresPredatorV said:


> Seriously Kesler waive to CBJ but Plek doesn't to Buf... Plus a vetoed trade with SJS. I'm done here sorry.




Well Columbus is good and Buffalo is awful so...I think we're just being realistic.


----------



## SCBdude

Kurdt Kobain said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> Byfuglien has a modified NTC (can submit five-team no-trade list each year starting in 2012-13), so it'll have to pass through a vote.




I vote yes.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

Canucks looking to use their 2015 first on a young player signed to a pricey long term contract. 

So far the  moves have been

In: Reinhart, Shattenkirk, Jenner, Wennberg and Savard

Out: Kesler, Hansen, Higgins, Bieksa, Schroeder, Perlini, 36th overall, 66th overall, 126th overall

Also we have over 17 million in cap space so willing to take on a cap dump.


----------



## Joey Bones

are awarded D: Haydn Fleury from Red Deer of the WHL. Columbus is up.


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> Well Columbus is good and Buffalo is awful so...I think we're just being realistic.




Agreed.


----------



## CapSpace

jawallstar1 said:


> Well Columbus is good and Buffalo is awful so...I think we're just being realistic.




Yeah, but should I lose my time trying to move when getting always blocked ? Don't sure if it worths it... 

Anyway, I'll be just drafting I guess.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

joeyabs said:


> TRADE:
> 
> receive Sebastian Collberg & 2014 2nd Round Pick (57 overall)
> 
> receive Dustin Byfuglien



Kurdt Kobain can we hire you as the isles gm? You manged to solve all of the isles offseason needs and still draft Micheal Dal Colle 

Isles Projected Lines With Moves

Nelson - Tavares - Okposo
Lee - Nielsen - Strome
Bailey - Berglund - Grabner
Martin - Cizikas - Cluttterbuck
x-McDonald, Boulton

de Haan - Byfuglien
Reinhart - Hamonic
Hickey - Visnovsky
x-Strait, Carkner

Halak (1a)
Niemi (1b)


----------



## JumpierPegasus

selects Nikita Sherbak at 16th overall

(Will make pretty when I get home. Someone please pm next GM)


----------



## Joey Bones

JumpierPegasus said:


> selects Nikita Sherbak at 16th overall
> 
> (Will make pretty when I get home. Someone please pm next GM)




**** was hoping he'd fall to me. Great pick, though.  and I PM'd him.


----------



## Joey Bones

Need more GM's commenting on the Byfuglien deal guys. Please put in your vote.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

joeyabs said:


> TRADE:
> 
> receive Sebastian Collberg & 2014 2nd Round Pick (57 overall)
> 
> receive Dustin Byfuglien



Byfuglien says yes to going to the isles


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Ill vote yes to Buff trade also.


----------



## SJSharks72

Yes to Buff trade.


----------



## George Maharis

6-0 so far on the Buff trade.


----------



## edguy

Buff goes to the isles


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Sure, Buff to Isles.


----------



## CapSpace

Buff would waive but only vs a second and Collberg... Really ? M'kay...


----------



## edguy

AresPredatorV said:


> Buff would waive but only vs a second and Collberg... Really ? M'kay...




I agree bad trade but he would still waive to go


----------



## joeyabs

Its not my fault people don't know who Collberg is, or the defensive deficiencies of Buff for that matter, lol.


----------



## landy92mack29

so far the 2 biggest steals of the draft have been auto picked for that team
11 Virtanen
15 fleury


----------



## McMozesmadness

landy92mack29 said:


> so far the 2 biggest steals of the draft have been auto picked for that team
> 11 Virtanen
> 15 fleury




So true.


----------



## Joey Bones

landy92mack29 said:


> so far the 2 biggest steals of the draft have been auto picked for that team
> 11 Virtanen
> 15 fleury




 Agreed.


----------



## Joey Bones

And the Buff trade goes through.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Hey guys trying to gather some opinions on the 'sophomore slump'...

I was thinking about this and how it might relate to Yakupov and Huburdeau both having sub par years. 

specifically in Yakupov's first season with the Oilers it was more of a 'let's see what the kid can do' mentality. After impressing many, his 2nd year let down a lot of people. The thing most people rip Yak for is his defense. So this got me thinking. In year 1, focusing on offense, he was one of the Oilers best players. However, In year 2, when he tried to focus more on the defensive side he didn't have success, which led to the sophomore slump, some even calling him a bust... 

So my question is this.

in terms of offensive forwards who have a sophomore slump, is it more to do with the fact that it is their second year in the league, and they have to take on more defensive responsibilities, as well as face tougher line match ups, or is it something else entirely?


----------



## Joey Bones

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Hey guys trying to gather some opinions on the 'sophomore slump'...
> 
> I was thinking about this and how it might relate to Yakupov and Huburdeau both having sub par years.
> 
> specifically in Yakupov's first season with the Oilers it was more of a 'let's see what the kid can do' mentality. After impressing many, his 2nd year let down a lot of people. The thing most people rip Yak for is his defense. So this got me thinking. In year 1, focusing on offense, he was one of the Oilers best players. However, In year 2, when he tried to focus more on the defensive side he didn't have success, which led to the sophomore slump, some even calling him a bust...
> 
> So my question is this.
> 
> in terms of offensive forwards who have a sophomore slump, is it more to do with the fact that it is their second year in the league, and they have to take on more defensive responsibilities, as well as face tougher line match ups, or is it something else entirely?




Good thought, Jesse. I feel it could be what you mentioned, but it could be a whole plethora of other things, too. Maybe it could be lack of confidence, maybe he's too comfortable playing and knows he could push harder but doesn't, etc. It could be luck too, but I feel if a player is supposed to be playing the way the coach and organization needs and wants him to play, then there's no such thing as the sophomore slump, IMO.


----------



## SJSharks72

Still looking to move Pavelski/Thornton, Stuart, Kennedy, and Burish.


----------



## sweranger

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select... From Modo, Sweden, Adrian Kempe!



1 x 17 - Adrian Kempe, LW​


----------



## landy92mack29

Carolina selects jared mccann with the 18th pick
*autopick


----------



## SCBdude

landy92mack29 said:


> Carolina selects jared mccann with the 18th pick
> *autopick




Very sorry to have missed my pick, but I have 6 hours of time difference here and was at school all day. Since the next team hasn't picked yet I hope it's ok if I pick now anyway. If not please tell me.


----------



## SCBdude

Carolina selects from Swift Current in the WHL defenseman *Julius Honka*.





1. Round (18th) Julius Honka​


----------



## Theon

Tampa Bay selects Kevin Fiala from HV71.


----------



## ManByng

^nice pick! a steal at #19.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

Who wants my 2015 first plus a defenseman or prospect?


----------



## George Maharis

Nuck This said:


> Who wants my 2015 first plus a defenseman or prospect?




Deal!


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres select David Pastrnak.

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.


----------



## ManByng

i take it that Carolina switched their pick to Julius Honka from Jared McCann? if so the  select....* C Jared McCann* 

#21.........C Jared McCann.

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Joey Bones

SCBdude said:


> Carolina selects from Swift Current in the WHL defenseman *Julius Honka*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Round (18th) Julius Honka​






ManByng said:


> i take it that Carolina switched their pick to Julius Honka from Jared McCann? if so the  select....* C Jared McCann*
> 
> #21.........C Jared McCann.
> 
> next GM PM'd.




Sorry been gone all day and will also be gone for the rest of the night. I'll allow the switch pick since no one picked prior to that. So yes, the Hurricanes get Julius Honka and the Blues get Jared McCann.


----------



## CaptainZach11

With the 22nd Pick in the 2014 NHL Entry draft the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select:

Sonny Milano- USA U-18 Team






:
1/22- Sonny Milano


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Sarnia Sting of the OHL Nikolay Goldobin RW


----------



## Joey Bones

landy92mack29 said:


> The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Sarnia Sting of the OHL Nikolay Goldobin RW




Did you PM ControlPuck?


----------



## landy92mack29

Joey Bones said:


> Did you PM ControlPuck?




right after I picked I messaged him


----------



## David Strorm

Anaheim selects Roland McKoewn.


----------



## CaptainZach11

Need to get rid of Salary, Looking to move Dupuis/Scuderi/Adams for prospects or picks.Fluery up for grabs to the highest bidder.

Looking for a new #1 goalie. Also looking to trade back to the very late 1st/early 2nd if anyone is interested in more assets


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

With the 25th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, Boston is proud to select from the Red Deer Rebels of the WHL, *Conner Bleackley*.






  

1(25) - Conner Bleackley - CAN - C - 6'1" 195 lbs.​
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## George Maharis

We have a trade to announce!!!

To Pittsburgh: 2014 4th (95th overall)
To New York I: UFA rights to Marcel Goc

We would also like to announce that we've signed Goc to a 3 year deal worth $6m.


----------



## George Maharis

Heading into the 2013/14 season, the New York Islanders line-up projects as:

Nelson - Tavares - Okposo
Lee - Nielsen - Berglund
Grabner - Strome - Clutterbuck
Bailey - Goc - Cizikas

de Haan - Byfuglien
Reinhart - Hamonic
Hickey - Visnovsky

Halak
Niemi


Cap Payroll: $58,612,810
Cap Space: $12,487,190

IN: Antti Niemi, Dustin Byfuglien, Marcel Goc, Patrik Berglund
OUT: Sebastian Collberg, 35th, 57th, 78th, 95th, 108th
DRAFT: Michael Dal Colle (5th)


----------



## CaptainZach11

Kurdt Kobain said:


> We have a trade to announce!!!
> 
> To Pittsburgh: 2014 4th (95th overall)
> To New York I: UFA rights to Marcel Goc
> 
> We would also like to announce that we've signed Goc to a 3 year deal worth $6m.




Confirmed


----------



## CapSpace

Montreal Canadiens are proud to select from Linkoping Jakub Vrana. 

UFA rights of Thomas Vanek are up to grab for a pick.


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!
Joe Pavelski to Washington
Andre Burakovsky and Dmitry Orlov to San Jose.


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> Joe Pavelski to Washington
> Andre Burakovsky and Dmitry Orlov to San Jose.



confirmed


----------



## ManByng

Kurdt Kobain said:


> Heading into the 2013/14 season, the New York Islanders line-up projects as:
> 
> Nelson - Tavares - Okposo
> Lee - Nielsen - Berglund
> Grabner - Strome - Clutterbuck
> Bailey - Goc - Cizikas
> 
> de Haan - Byfuglien
> Reinhart - Hamonic
> Hickey - Visnovsky
> 
> Halak
> Niemi
> 
> 
> Cap Payroll: $58,612,810
> Cap Space: $12,487,190
> 
> IN: Antti Niemi, Dustin Byfuglien, Marcel Goc, Patrik Berglund
> OUT: Sebastian Collberg, 35th, 57th, 78th, 95th, 108th
> DRAFT: Michael Dal Colle (5th)




^sweet lineup! and the Isles for real just signed Halak! and improvement over Knobokov for sure!!


----------



## ManByng

Steen Backes Oshie
Schwartz Hudler Tarasenko
Paajarvi Schroeder Jaskin
Ott Lapierre Reaves

Boumeester Pietrangelo
Cole Jackman
Polak Leopold

Miller
Elliot


In: Hudler
Schroeder
#66
#78
#108
#109
#126

Out: Rattie
Binnington
Shattenkirk
Berglund
Sobotka
#82
#176
#202

UFA's not re-signed:
Colaiacovo
Roy
Morrow


----------



## JumpierPegasus

could move RJ Umberger for a pick


----------



## CaptainZach11

Trade to announce!

 recieves:
G Marc-Andre Fluery
3rd Rd Pick(84)
UFA rights To Jussi Jokinen

 recieve:
2nd rd Pick(36)
Gustav Possler


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 27th pick, the New York Rangers are proud to select from the USNTDP of the USHL, center Dylan Larkin.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin


----------



## ManByng

^done.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

Rebuild commenced:

Sedin Sedin Jensen
Jenner Wennberg Kassian
Burrows Reinhart Santorelli
Gaunce Horvat Matthias
Richardson Sestito

Hamhuis Shattenkirk
Edler Tanev
Garrison Savard
Stanton

Lack 
Markstrom

Payroll 55,174,167
Limit 71,100,000

Cap space= 15,925,833


----------



## George Maharis

Anders Nilsson can be had for a draft pick.


----------



## ManByng

Ryan Miller can be had for a draft pick and some salary the other way.


----------



## Theon

Tampa Bay selects from the Calgary Hitmen defensemen Travis Sanheim.






 2014 Draft selections:

Round 1: *Kevin Fiala*, LW, SEL.
Round 1: *Travis Sanheim*, D, WHL.


----------



## Eat Bread

Minnesota is looking to move the 79th (3rd) and 97th (4th) pick and possibly another + to move into the late 2nd round (50-60).


----------



## ZanTheMan

Chicago is please to select the second cousin of Joel Quenneville, John Quenneville!


----------



## Joey Bones

I'm not going to be around on here for tomorrow & most of Monday due to the holiday so I won't be able to update anything, but please continue drafting. Thanks fellas & I'll try to update as soon as I can.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 30th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select...

...from the Windsor Spirfires of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Josh Ho-Sang*


----------



## krt88

- Trade 9:
To Buffalo: RW: Jannik Hansen, 1st (6), 2nd (36)
To Vancouver: 1st (2)

that is a horrible trade. No way Murray would make that deal.

Hansen doesn't equal is huge drop from 2 to 6. 
Big difference between Bennett/Reinhart and Perlini (and why at 6, horrible pick)

The Sabres need more 2nd round pick like they need more work done at First Niagara Center.


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

krt88 said:


> - Trade 9:
> To Buffalo: RW: Jannik Hansen, 1st (6), 2nd (36)
> To Vancouver: 1st (2)
> 
> that is a horrible trade. No way Murray would make that deal.
> 
> Hansen doesn't equal is huge drop from 2 to 6.
> Big difference between Bennett/Reinhart and Perlini (and why at 6, horrible pick)
> 
> The Sabres need more 2nd round pick like they need more work done at First Niagara Center.




Are you even in this league? Take a hike.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres select Thatcher Demko. 

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

krt88 said:


> - Trade 9:
> To Buffalo: RW: Jannik Hansen, 1st (6), 2nd (36)
> To Vancouver: 1st (2)
> 
> that is a horrible trade. No way Murray would make that deal.
> 
> Hansen doesn't equal is huge drop from 2 to 6.
> Big difference between Bennett/Reinhart and Perlini (and why at 6, horrible pick)
> 
> The Sabres need more 2nd round pick like they need more work done at First Niagara Center.




You must not come around the mock draft threads often. 

Picks in the 2nd round are worth more here than in real life. 

I managed to get a starting goalie with that pick #36.. But no go on and continue to inform us how we do things wrong in our own mock draft.


----------



## George Maharis

Jesse Joensuu said:


> You must not come around the mock draft threads often.
> 
> Picks in the 2nd round are worth more here than in real life.
> 
> I managed to get a starting goalie with that pick #36.. But no go on and continue to inform us how we do things wrong in our own mock draft.




I got Niemi and Byfuglien for 2nds (and Collberg).


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres have traded pick #39 along with Johan Larsson to the Edmonton Oilers in exchange for pick #32.

The Buffalo Sabres select Brendan Lemieux. 

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.

The Sabres have come to terms with LW Jussi Jokinen on a 3 year 12 mil deal.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres have traded pick #39 along with Johan Larsson to the Edmonton Oilers in exchange for pick #32.
> 
> The Buffalo Sabres select Brendan Lemieux.
> 
> 6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
> 20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
> 31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
> 32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
> 
> The Sabres have come to terms with LW Jussi Jokinen on a 3 year 12 mil deal.




Accept. Oilers would like to welcome Johan to the organization.


----------



## ManByng

select....* from the 2014 Memorial Cup Champion Edmonton Oil Kings....LW Brett Pollock * 

#21.........C Jared McCann.
#33.........LW Brett Pollock

next GM PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> select....* from the 2014 Memorial Cup Champion Edmonton Oil Kings....LW Brett Pollock *
> 
> #21.........C Jared McCann.
> #33.........LW Brett Pollock
> 
> next GM PM'd.




I'm so damn nervous for the game.

GO OIL KINGS


----------



## edguy

The *Calgary Flames* are proud the select 34th overall from the USA National Team Development program.....
*Jack Dougherty*






1st round (4)- *Leon Draisaitl, C (Prince Albert)*
2nd round (34)-*Jack Dougherty, D (USANTDP)*

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## landy92mack29

trade:
Colorado sends parenteau+pickard+4th(113) to san jose
for
2nd(35) to colorado


----------



## landy92mack29

with the 35th pick Colorado selects from frolunda jr. Anton Karlsson RW

pm'd next gm


----------



## Eat Bread

Still looking for a late second!


----------



## George Maharis

Just to give an update since Joey isn't available to do the first page.

25. Boston Bruins- *Conner Bleackley*
26. Montreal Canadiens- *Jakub Vrana*
27. New York Rangers (via Kings)- *Dylan Larkin*
28. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Rangers)- *Travis Sanheim*
29. Chicago Blackhawks- *John Quenneville*
30. New Jersey Devils- *Josh Ho-Sang*

31. Buffalo Sabres- *Thatcher Demko* 
32. Buffalo Sabres (via Oilers from Panthers)- *Brendan Lemieux*
33. St. Louis Blues (via Oilers)- *Brett Pollock*
34. Calgary Flames- *Jack Dougherty*
35. Colorado Avalanche (via San Jose from Islanders)- *Anton Karlsson*


----------



## ManByng

an update on who's been picked because Joey is busy the next few days and can't update....

 #25 C Connor Bleakley
 #26 LW Jakub Vrana
 #27 C Dylan Larkin
 #28 D Travis Sanheim
 #29 C John Quenneville
 #30 C Josh Ho-Sang

 #31 G Thatcher Demko
 #32 LW Brendan Lemieux
 #33 LW Brett Pollock
 #34 D Jack Dougherty
 #35 LW Anton Karlsson

^hey Kurt, great minds and all that....within one minute of each others's posts!


----------



## SJSharks72

landy92mack29 said:


> trade:
> Colorado sends parenteau+pickard+4th(113) to san jose
> for
> 2nd(35) to colorado




confirmed


----------



## Oilers Apologist

CaptainZach11 said:


> Trade to announce!
> 
> recieves:
> G Marc-Andre Fluery
> 3rd Rd Pick(84)
> UFA rights To Jussi Jokinen
> 
> recieve:
> 2nd rd Pick(36)
> Gustav Possler




confirmed.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Snsfan1995 said:


> select from the USANTDP D Jack Dougherty. Will make pretty later.
> Can someone please pm next gm thanks




Great mock so far, loved Draisaitl pick and Dougherty


----------



## Eat Bread

Snsfan1995 is making Flames' fans proud.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Looking to move Enroth or Neuvirth for LD. I have a few more 2nds I'd include if interested.


----------



## CaptainZach11

With the 36th pick in the 2014 NHL entry draft the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select:

Nick Schmaltz





:
1/22- Sonny Milano
2/36- Nick Schmaltz


----------



## Mr Lebowski

ForeverFlameFan said:


> Snsfan1995 is making Flames' fans proud.




Except for two pf his four trades

Hudler was great

Why trade two of our best prospects and a pick and get rid of Cammy and Hudler and a pick for Letang

Granlund should be kept but Haula is fine

Trading Bouma


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres have traded G Jonas Enroth to the Calgary Flames in exchange for D Ladislav Smid and Pick #64.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres have traded G Jonas Enroth to the Calgary Flames in exchange for D Ladislav Smid and Pick #64.




As a Sabres fan...Why? I get dealing Enroth, but we DEFINITELY don't need another defenseman. I mean, maybe you could get a D prospect (again, we don't really need), but a roster d-man is just not necessary at all. Forwards, Forwards, Forwards.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

jawallstar1 said:


> As a Sabres fan...Why? I get dealing Enroth, but we DEFINITELY don't need another defenseman. I mean, maybe you could get a D prospect (again, we don't really need), but a roster d-man is just not necessary at all. Forwards, Forwards, Forwards.




I felt there was a lack of NHL caliber LD. Right now the lineup looks like this:

Jokinen - Hodgson - Stewart
Conacher - Ennis - Stafford
Foligno - Girgensons - Hansen
Ellis - Mitchell - Fasching

Smid - Myers
McCabe - Ristolainen
Weber - Pysyk

Fleury
Neuvirth

After drafting Perlini and Lemieux (both LW) I didn't want to go out and load up on wingers as I'm still hoping we finish bottom 5 next year. Smid is strong defensively and with an offensive core that's mainly made up of offensive specialists (Ennis, Hodgson, Jokinen, Conacher) I felt it was necessary to bring in a steady defender.


----------



## edguy

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres have traded G Jonas Enroth to the Calgary Flames in exchange for D Ladislav Smid and Pick #64.




Agreed! Thanks


----------



## SCBdude

The Carolina Hurricanes select from the Sarnia Sting of the OHL defenseman *Anthony DeAngelo*.




1. Round (18th) Julius Honka
2. Round (37th) Anthony DeAngelo​


----------



## David Strorm

Anaheim is proud to select Ryan MacInnis.

Could someone pm the next gm?


----------



## SCBdude

ControlPuck said:


> Anaheim is proud to select Ryan MacInnis.
> 
> Could someone pm the next gm?




Done


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers are looking to deal pick 39 for a 2nd and a 3rd if I don't have a deal done within 1 1/2 I will make the pick. Please PM me.


----------



## Eat Bread

I know I am being annoying, but I am still looking for a 2nd rounder. Maybe it would be more attractive to those that need a 3rd or 4th, I am packaging both picks!


----------



## Eat Bread

There has been a trade:



Gilmour (C) 
79th OA (3rd)
97th OA (4th) 
169th OA (6th) 


Curtis Hamilton (LW) 
39th OA (2nd)


----------



## McMozesmadness

ForeverFlameFan said:


> There has been a trade:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Gilmour (C)
> 79th OA (3rd)
> 97th OA (4th)
> 169th OA (6th)
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis Hamilton (LW)
> 39th OA




Accept

Oilers would like to welcome Adam to the organization.


----------



## Eat Bread

The Minnesota Wild pick 39th in the 2014 NHL draft: From the OHL, Hunter Smith of the Oshawa Generals.


----------



## Eat Bread

Will PM next GM.


----------



## 18Hossa

With the 40th overall pick the* OTTAWA SENATORS* are proud to select, from the Kelowna Rockets

*Justin Kirkland*






*2(40) - Justin Kirkland - CAN - LW - 6'3 - 191 lbs*​


----------



## George Maharis

18Hossa said:


> The Ottawa Senatorw are proud to select, frol the Memorial Cup winner Edmonton Oil Kings, Brett Pollock!
> 
> Next gm will be notified shortly
> 
> Will make pretty later




Taken 33rd.


----------



## George Maharis

25. Boston Bruins- Conner Bleackley
26. Montreal Canadiens- Jakub Vrana
27. New York Rangers (via Kings)- Dylan Larkin
28. Tampa Bay Lightning (via Rangers)- Travis Sanheim
29. Chicago Blackhawks- John Quenneville
30. New Jersey Devils- Josh Ho-Sang

31. Buffalo Sabres- Thatcher Demko 
32. Buffalo Sabres (via Oilers from Panthers)- Brendan Lemieux
33. St. Louis Blues (via Oilers)- Brett Pollock
34. Calgary Flames- Jack Dougherty
35. Colorado Avalanche (via San Jose from Islanders)- Anton Karlsson
36. Pittsburgh Penguins- Nick Schmaltz
37. Carolina Hurricanes- Anthony DeAngelo
38. Anaheim Ducks- Ryan MacInnis
39. Minnesota Wild- Hunter Smith
40. Ottawa Senators- Justin Kirkland
41. New Jersey Devils- Jayce Hawryluk


----------



## 18Hossa

Sorry bout that, fixed it


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 41st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils select...

...from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL...

*Jayce Hawryluk*


----------



## George Maharis

18Hossa said:


> Ugh!
> Ottawa takes Justin Kirkland
> Sorry bout that
> 
> Will make pretty later




S'all good.

I'm gonna keep updating until Joey gets back, that way we can keep track.


----------



## ManByng

^PM Nashville....i see an asterisk beside BluesBoy71, so i take it he's not picking here anymore?


----------



## Joey Bones

Alright fellas I'm back, was an extremely busy Memorial Day weekend might I say, but without further ado I'll be updating the OP now. I'd like to thank Kurdt Kobain and ManByng for helping things stay together in the mean time. Thanks for all the rest as well for staying on the thread and resume back to your duties.


----------



## George Maharis

Joey Bones said:


> Alright fellas I'm back, was an extremely busy Memorial Day weekend might I say, but without further ado I'll be updating the OP now. I'd like to thank Kurdt Kobain and ManByng for helping things stay together in the mean time. Thanks for all the rest as well for staying on the thread and resume back to your duties.




No problem! I ran 6 of these last year from February to June (and another in November), so I completely understand how it is to try and keep things updated.


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> ^PM Nashville....i see an asterisk beside BluesBoy71, so i take it he's not picking here anymore?




Actually he's still picking. I put the asterisks there because he missed a pick already. Helps me keep track of if/when I need to find a new GM after two misses and he's about on his way.


----------



## Joey Bones

Kurdt Kobain said:


> No problem! I ran 6 of these last year from February to June (and another in November), so I completely understand how it is to try and keep things updated.




Yeezus 

May I have your autograph?


----------



## ManByng

^no sweat Bones!


----------



## George Maharis

If Nashville doesn't get his pick in, I nominate *Eric Cornel*.


----------



## ManByng

seconded.


----------



## sweranger

Alright Nashville selects Eric Cornel with the #42 pick. Everybody agrees?

The Arizona Coyotes are now on the clock.


----------



## George Maharis

Been more than 10 hours... Arizona is auto'd Marcus Pettersson (unless anyone else has a better choice).

Washington is on the clock.


----------



## Joey Bones

Updated the mock.

*I just want it to be known that the Nashville Predators can be had at since BluesBoy71 has missed two picks. If anyone would like to take a 2nd team, you may take them as well (But if someone who is not in the mock that would like to take Nashville, then they would get the team since). If I don't get a new GM by the time they pick again, they will be on permanent auto pick. *


----------



## George Maharis

I'll take them.


----------



## Joey Bones

Kurdt Kobain said:


> I'll take them.




Okay I'm going to give it a day and give a chance for people who are not in this mock. If there is no interest then they're all yours.


----------



## George Maharis

Joey Bones said:


> Okay I'm going to give it a day and give a chance for people who are not in this mock. If there is no interest then they're all yours.




Works for me!


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

The Washington Capitals are proud to select *Nicolas Aube-Kubel* from VAL-D'OR of the Qmjhl





1st Round(13)- Alex Tuch RW
2nd round(44)- Nicolas Aube-Kubel RW
3rd round(74)-
4th round(104)-
4th round(120)-
5th round(134)-
6th round(164)-
7th round(192)-
7th round(194)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the USN U18 Team of the USDP...

JACK GLOVER






1st Round, 14th Overall - *Robby Fabbri, C*
2nd Round, 45th Overall - *Jack Glover, D*


----------



## RCola88

I'll take Nashville if it hasn't been taken


----------



## marbsarebad

I hope the Calgary GM gets fired. He's ruining us.


----------



## edguy

marbsarebad said:


> I hope the Calgary GM gets fired. He's ruining us.




Hey now be nice


----------



## JumpierPegasus

could be willing to trade down in 2nd to acquire a few more picks


----------



## Mr Lebowski

I'll take Nashville


----------



## 18Hossa

Spezza is still available!!!! 
Pm me with offers!


----------



## JumpierPegasus

RCola88 said:


> I'll take Nashville if it hasn't been taken




We should probably get a GM for Nashville as it has been a while. This guy isn't in the game and put in a bid

 still willing to move 47 to move down into the 55-60 range


----------



## George Maharis

RCola88 has been confirmed as the Nashville GM.


----------



## Joey Bones

There is still no GM of Nashville as of yet. RCola88 sent me a PM saying he didn't want the position, although in conversation we were a bit unclear as too what is going on. I'll try to sort it out tomorrow.

Updating the mock now.


----------



## George Maharis

I'm still willing to take them. Until we can get it figured out, I think we should auto this pick... that way we can get this going.


----------



## Joey Bones

Delete


----------



## Joey Bones

Kurdt Kobain said:


> I'm still willing to take them. Until we can get it figured out, I think we should auto this pick... that way we can get this going.




Okay for now until RCola88 PM's me back, but this pick will be auto'd to save time and to keep it moving. 

 is awarded D: Brycen Martin

JumpierPegasus has been notified of his pick.


----------



## JumpierPegasus

Received no interest all day, so...






With the 47th overall pick in the 2014 NHL Entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets select, from Lulea in the SHL, Lucas Wallmark!






*---------------

16. Nikita Sherbak, Saskatoon (WHL)
47. Lucas Wallmark, Lulea (SHL)
77. 
107.
197.*​


----------



## sweranger

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select... From the Memorial Cup winners Edmonton Oil Kings, Aaron Irving



1 x 17 - Adrian Kempe, LW
2 x 48 - Aaron Irving, D​


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres select Vlad Kamenev.

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.


----------



## ManByng

^not the biggest Perlini fan, but the rest are pretty damn good picks!


----------



## Theon

Tampa Bay selects Brayden Point from the Moose Jaw Warriors.






 2014 Draft selections:

Round 1: *Kevin Fiala*, LW, SEL.
Round 1: *Travis Sanheim*, D, WHL.
Round 2: *Brayden Point*, C, WHL.


----------



## ManByng

are willing to listen to any offer of a 2nd round pick for picks #66, #126 and #172.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres select Alex Nedeljkovic.

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.


----------



## ManByng

^ooooooo....the likely 2 best goalies in the draft! smooth picking there....

 select....*from the defending Memorial Cup champion Edmonton Oil Kings....LW Edgars Kulda* 

#21.......C Jared McCann
#33.......LW Brett Pollock
#52.......LW Edgars Kulda

next GM PM'd. 

***this pick was Kulda approved***


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> are willing to listen to any offer of a 2nd round pick for picks #66, #126 and #172.




^still stands!


----------



## Eat Bread

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres select Alex Nedeljkovic.
> 
> 6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
> 20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
> 31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
> 32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
> 49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
> 51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.




You're doing some good drafting sir.


----------



## ManByng

have traded pick #59 to the  for their picks #66, #126 and #172.


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> have traded pick #59 to the  for their picks #66, #126 and #172.




Confirmed, Thank You kind sir.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE KITCHENER RANGERS, NICK MAGYAR!!!*




1/8: Nick Ritchie
2/53: Nick Magyar​


----------



## ManByng

select....*from the defending Memorial Cup champion Edmonton Oil Kings....D Dysin Mayo* 

#21.......C Jared McCann
#33.......LW Brett Pollock
#52.......LW Edgars Kulda
#54.......D Dysin Mayo

next GM PM'd. 

***this pick was Kulda approved***


----------



## Oilers Apologist

ManByng said:


> select....*from the defending Memorial Cup champion Edmonton Oil Kings....D Dysin Mayo*
> 
> #21.......C Jared McCann
> #33.......LW Brett Pollock
> #52.......LW Edgars Kulda
> #54.......D Dysin Mayo
> 
> next GM PM'd.
> 
> ***this pick was Kulda approved***




I wonder what the chances are that Irv and Eller are on your draft list.


----------



## David Strorm

Anaheim selects Adam Ollas Mattsson

Could someone pm next gm


----------



## ManByng

^done.


----------



## ManByng

Jesse Joensuu said:


> I wonder what the chances are that Irv and Eller are on your draft list.




Irv was picked #48 by the Flyers, but no, he wasn't on my radar.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

select *Joshua Jacobs*. Next GM has been notified.


----------



## joeyabs

With the 57th pick in the 2014 nhl draft the Winnipeg Jets select Alexis Vanier!




1/9 Nik Ehlers
2/57 Alexis Vanier


----------



## x Karlsson x 65

Anybody interested in 2nd/3rd round picks


----------



## jaleong

The  are proud to select, from the Acadie-Bathurst Titans of the QMJHL,






*Mason McDonald, Goalie*


----------



## George Maharis

^^^^^

Not that it really matters, but he's with the Charlottetown Islanders now.


----------



## x Karlsson x 65

Trade
Montreal
Rights to vanek

Arizona/Pheonix/Whatever
Pick 60
Pick 73


----------



## x Karlsson x 65

jaleong said:


> The  are proud to select, from the Acadie-Bathurst Titans of the QMJHL,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mason McDonald, Goalie*




i must say, chris lalonde looks like hes actually doing something in this pic


----------



## CapSpace

x Karlsson x 65 said:


> Trade
> Montreal
> Rights to vanek
> 
> Arizona/Pheonix/Whatever
> Pick 60
> Pick 73




Done deal. I can see Vanek being a good fit in Phoenix, but not in Montreal sadly. Thanks for the trade !


----------



## x Karlsson x 65

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres select Alex Nedeljkovic.
> 
> 6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
> 20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
> 31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
> 32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
> 49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
> 51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.




Buffalo would be loaded with goalies, Enroth Neuvrith Hackett makarov lieuwen demko nedeljkovic


----------



## McMozesmadness

x Karlsson x 65 said:


> Trade
> Montreal
> Rights to vanek
> 
> Arizona/Pheonix/Whatever
> Pick 60
> Pick 73




A 2nd and a 3rd for the *RIGHTS* to Vanek????


----------



## George Maharis

Mozesmadness said:


> A 2nd and a 3rd for the *RIGHTS* to Vanek????




All he has to do is make 1 post and then it's a 2nd + 3rd for Vanek.

EDIT: I'm feeling sarcasm now.


----------



## ManByng

select....* RW Connor Chatham* 

#21.......C Jared McCann
#33.......LW Brett Pollock
#52.......LW Edgars Kulda
#54.......D Dysin Mayo
#59.......RW Connor Chatham

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> select....* RW Connor Chatham*
> 
> #21.......C Jared McCann
> #33.......LW Brett Pollock
> #52.......LW Edgars Kulda
> #54.......D Dysin Mayo
> #59.......RW Connor Chatham
> 
> next GM PM'd.




You PM'd Montreal GM, correct?


----------



## ManByng

^now that you've changed it i will.


----------



## Get North

If you need a team to take Nashville, I could but if someone wants to go and take them then it's fine.


----------



## CapSpace

The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select from Brynas, Oskar Lindblom.


----------



## George Maharis

AresPredatorV said:


> The Montreal Canadiens are proud to select from Brynas, Oskar Lindblom.




****... Was hoping I could get him at 65..


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> ^now that you've changed it i will.




Thanks, bro.


----------



## CapSpace

Kurdt Kobain said:


> ****... Was hoping I could get him at 65..




Not sure if it's a reach at 60 but Montreal can afford patience with drafties now IMO. Explains my Vrana and Lindblom picks.


----------



## George Maharis

AresPredatorV said:


> Not sure if it's a reach at 60 but Montreal can afford patience with drafties now IMO. Explains my Vrana and Lindblom picks.




He's definitely dropped in the rankings since the beginning of the year, but I'm still high on him. He's my 2nd favorite player in the draft behind MDC. I could see him going anywhere from mid-2nd to late 3rd.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres select Ondrej Kase.

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.

The Sabres are looking to move remaining draft picks for players. 

Will include players/prospects in deals.


----------



## ZanTheMan

Chicago select from HIFK Helsinki, Finland ~ Ville Husso


----------



## CapSpace

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres select Ondrej Kase.
> 
> 6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
> 20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
> 31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
> 32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
> 49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
> 51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
> 61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
> 
> The Sabres are looking to move remaining draft picks for players.
> 
> Will include players/prospects in deals.




Come to see mee (Montreal).


----------



## jaleong

select Vladimir Tkachev, RW, Moncton Wildcats. 

58 - Mason McDonald
63 - Vladimir Tkachev


----------



## George Maharis

Been more than 10 hours. I'm thinking the auto'd pick should be Reid Gardiner (29th in CSS NA).


----------



## George Maharis

Islanders select Chase de Leo.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Sabres select William Lagesson. (Sorry for the late pick, Reid Gardiner is available)

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
64. William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.


----------



## Joey Bones

I would like to formally announce that the *new GM for the Nashville Predators will be Ray Ferraro. *Welcome to the thread!

I'll be updating the mock and then I'll be making the Rangers pick.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Joey Bones said:


> I would like to formally announce that the *new GM for the Nashville Predators will be Ray Ferraro. *Welcome to the thread!
> 
> I'll be updating the mock and then I'll be making the Rangers pick.




Did you misspell Shero?

Just realized Ray Ferraro is a person on here. wooow.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 66th pick, the New York Rangers select from Niagara of the OHL, defenseman Blake Siebenaler.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Can we auto Carolina yet?


----------



## SCBdude

The Carolina Hurricanes select, from SkellefteÃ¥ in the Swedish Hockey League, defenseman *Sebastian Aho*.




1. Round (18th): Julius Honka, D
2. Round (37th): Anthony DeAngelo, D
3. Round (67th): Sebastian Aho, D​


----------



## SCBdude

Forgot to PM the next GM till now, my bad


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE CALGARY HITMEN, BEN THOMAS!!!*




1/8: Nick Ritchie
2/53: Nick Magyar
3/68: Ben Thomas​


----------



## Eat Bread

The  are happy and content that they don't pick until the 6th round 

The early 1st and early 2nd were worth it... And it might take ages for this mock to end :p


----------



## joeyabs

With the 69th pick in the 2014 nhl draft, the Winnipeg Jets select Keegan Iverson!








1/9 Nik Ehlers
2/57 Alexis Vanier
3/69 Keegan Iverson


----------



## 18Hossa

The  have traded the 70th pick to the  for 98th+173rd+sgarbossa + 2015 5th


----------



## landy92mack29

we have a trade
Ottawa trades the 70th pick to Colorado for pick 98+173+2015 5th+sgarbossa


confirmed


----------



## landy92mack29

with the 70th pick I am proud(Colorado Avalanche as well) to select from Humboldt, Saskatchewan(p.a raiders) the hometown boy C Reid Gardiner. knew he was special since refereeing him in sr. novice.

would also like to to congratulate his younger brother erik on recently being drafted by the Regina Pats in the bantam draft


messaged next gm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 71st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select...

...from the Dexter School in Massachusetts...

*Ryan Donato*






1 (30): Josh Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)
2 (41): Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
3 (71): Ryan Donato, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)


----------



## Get North

The Nashville Predators are proud to select with the 72nd overall pick of 2014 NHL Entry Draft...

Juho Lammikko from Assat of the SM-Liiga.






Next GM pmed.


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 71st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Dexter School in Massachusetts...
> 
> *Ryan Donato*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 (30): Josh Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)
> 2 (41): Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
> 3 (71): Ryan Donato, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)




I feel like Donato is very underrated. Steal in the middle of the 3rd round IMO.

Also 3 centers in a row for the Devils? Sounds like a strong group going forward.


----------



## CapSpace

Montreal are proud to select, from the South Shore Kings, LW Beau Starrett.

1-26 : Jakub Vrana
2-60 : Oskar Lindblom
3-73 : Beau Starrett


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> I feel like Donato is very underrated. Steal in the middle of the 3rd round IMO.
> 
> Also 3 centers in a row for the Devils? Sounds like a strong group going forward.




I have him rated mid-late 2nd; and yeah, the wingers I have available aren't the quality player Donato is, plus it's a lot easier to convert a C to wing than vice versa.


----------



## landy92mack29

Washington auto pick Nicolas Aube-kubel RW val-d'or


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the Sherbrooke Phoenix of the QMJHL...

DANIEL AUDETTE






1st Round, 14th Overall - *Robby Fabbri, C*
2nd Round, 44th Overall - *Jack Glover, D*
3rd Round, 75th Overall - *Daniel Audette, C*


----------



## Morry83

Ray Whitney (rights), Vernon Fiddler (rights), Sergei Gonchar, and Shawn Horcoff are all available for trade.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Is Detroit on auto


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> Is Detroit on auto




No, but the he hasn't been on since the end of May so he'll be auto'd and that'll be his 2nd auto so he is now no longer the GM of the Red Wings.

Someone who would like to take over for Detroit may, just PM me. If you're already in this mock and are interested to take over, I want to give a chance for posters who are not in the mock first dibs, but if there's no interest for a few days then I'll open it up to you guys. Please PM me if interested, anyways.

Thanks Guys and I'll update the mock shortly.


----------



## Joey Bones

landy92mack29 said:


> Washington auto pick Nicolas Aube-kubel RW val-d'or




Already selected at 44, so they get LW: Dylan Sadowy.

Just so everyone knows...

 auto select LW: Dylan Sadowy

 auto select RW: Vaclav Karabacek

JumpierPegasus being PM'd now.


----------



## JumpierPegasus

With the 77th overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets select Dmitrii Sergeev from the Kitchener Rangers






*----------

16. RW: Nikita Sherbak, Saskatoon (WHL)
47. C: Lucas Wallmark, Lulea (SHL)
77. D: Dmitrii Sergeev, Kitchener (OHL)*​


----------



## landy92mack29

Joey Bones said:


> Already selected at 44, so they get LW: Dylan Sadowy.
> 
> Just so everyone knows...
> 
> auto select LW: Dylan Sadowy
> 
> auto select RW: Vaclav Karabacek
> 
> JumpierPegasus being PM'd now.




sorry about that. checked the names like 5 times and couldn't see him. guess I need my eyes checked


----------



## ManByng

select....* LW Richard Nejezchleb * 

#21.......C Jared McCann
#33.......LW Brett Pollock
#52.......LW Edgars Kulda
#54.......D Dysin Mayo
#59.......RW Connor Chatham
#78.......LW Richard Nejezchleb

next GM PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> select....* LW Richard Nejezchleb *
> 
> #21.......C Jared McCann
> #33.......LW Brett Pollock
> #52.......LW Edgars Kulda
> #54.......D Dysin Mayo
> #59.......RW Connor Chatham
> #78.......LW Richard Nejezchleb
> 
> next GM PM'd.




****



I literally had my post already made with him as my pick.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From HC Kometa Brno of the Czech league:


*PAVEL JENYS*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Frontenacs - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE

​


----------



## McMozesmadness

I was hoping to pick up Nejezchleb and then Jenys


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> ****
> 
> 
> 
> I literally had my post already made with him as my pick.






Mozesmadness said:


> I was hoping to pick up Nejezchleb and then Jenys




i think i'm enjoying Joey's draft the most


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> i think i'm enjoying Joey's draft the most




Give this man a trophy!!


----------



## ManByng

i'm feelin' the love....


----------



## Theon

Tampa Bay selects Ryan Collins from the NTDP.






 2014 Draft selections:

Round 1: *Kevin Fiala*, LW, SEL.
Round 1: *Travis Sanheim*, D, WHL.
Round 2: *Brayden Point*, C, WHL.
Round 3: *Ryan Collins*, D, USHL.


----------



## Joey Bones

Theon said:


> Tampa Bay selects Ryan Collins from the NTDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 Draft selections:
> 
> Round 1: *Kevin Fiala*, LW, SEL.
> Round 1: *Travis Sanheim*, D, WHL.
> Round 2: *Brayden Point*, C, WHL.
> Round 3: *Ryan Collins*, D, USHL.




Sneaky pick IMO.


----------



## Joey Bones

San Jose is way over their time limit.

 auto select D: Dominik Masin

Snsfan1995 being PM'd now.


----------



## edguy

The *Calgary Flames* are proud the select 82nd overall from the USA National Team Development program.....
*Shane Eiserman*





1st round (4)- *Leon Draisaitl, C (Prince Albert)*
2nd round (34)-*Jack Dougherty, D (USANTDP)*
3rd Round (82)-*Shane Eiserman, LW (USANTDP)*

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## Joey Bones

Snsfan1995 said:


> The *Calgary Flames* are proud the select 82nd overall from the USA National Team Development program.....
> *Shane Eiserman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st round (4)- *Leon Draisaitl, C (Prince Albert)*
> 2nd round (34)-*Jack Dougherty, D (USANTDP)*
> 3rd Round (82)-*Shane Eiserman, LW (USANTDP)*
> 
> Next GM is being PMed now
> ​




STOLE MY PICK! .....


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 83rd pick, the New York Rangers select from Plymouth of the OHL, left winger Matthew Mistele.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele


----------



## McMozesmadness

Snsfan1995 said:


> The *Calgary Flames* are proud the select 82nd overall from the USA National Team Development program.....
> *Shane Eiserman*
> 
> 1st round (4)- *Leon Draisaitl, C (Prince Albert)*
> 2nd round (34)-*Jack Dougherty, D (USANTDP)*
> 3rd Round (82)-*Shane Eiserman, LW (USANTDP)*
> 
> Next GM is being PMed now
> ​




 

Very nice draft so far. If it went down this way, this Oiler fan would be jealous.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres select Spencer Watson. 

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
64. William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.
84. Spencer Watson (LW/RW), Kingston Frontenacs, OHL.

Could someone PM the next GM for me, thanks. (Thanks Joey)


----------



## Joey Bones

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Could someone PM the next GM for me, thanks.




Done


----------



## David Strorm

Willing to move down abit. Will pick in 30 if no sit able offers


----------



## EON

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres select Spencer Watson.
> 
> 6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
> 20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
> 31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
> 32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
> 49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
> 51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
> 61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
> 64. William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.
> 84. Spencer Watson (LW/RW), Kingston Frontenacs, OHL.
> 
> Could someone PM the next GM for me, thanks. (Thanks Joey)




excellent draft for Buffalo outside of the big reach at #6 imo


----------



## ManByng

Jesse Joensuu said:


> The Buffalo Sabres select Spencer Watson.
> 
> 6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
> 20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
> 31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
> 32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
> 49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
> 51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
> 61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
> 64. William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.
> 84. Spencer Watson (LW/RW), Kingston Frontenacs, OHL.
> 
> Could someone PM the next GM for me, thanks. (Thanks Joey)




^MAN, i wish the Oilers could have a draft this rich in the 2014 entry draft !!


----------



## David Strorm

Anaheim selects Gavin Bayreuther.

Could someone pm nextgm?


----------



## Oilers Apologist

ErieOttersNews said:


> excellent draft for Buffalo outside of the big reach at #6 imo




I was really high on Perlini at the time, and I still think he'll be a good player, but if I could go back I'd take Ritchie at 6.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

ManByng said:


> ^MAN, i wish the Oilers could have a draft this rich in the 2014 entry draft !!




But sadly MacT and Stu will go with more Aidan Muir's or Ben Betker's


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

I didn't mind the Muir and Betker picks, especially after they both had decent post-draft seasons. The Platzer and Campbell picks bother me a lot more, especially passing on someone like Hudson Fasching in the 4th rd.


----------



## Joey Bones

ControlPuck said:


> Anaheim selects Gavin Bayreuther.
> 
> Could someone pm nextgm?




Done


----------



## sweranger

The Philadelphia Flyers are pleased to select Tyson Baillie from The Kelowna Rockets




1 x 17 - Adrian Kempe, LW
2 x 48 - Aaron Irving, D
3 x 86 - Tyson Baillie, C​


----------



## CapSpace

Montreal select Indiana defenseman Ryan Mantha.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Reginald Dunlop said:


> I didn't mind the Muir and Betker picks, especially after they both had decent post-draft seasons. The Platzer and Campbell picks bother me a lot more, especially passing on someone like Hudson Fasching in the 4th rd.




I'm only really critical about the 4th round guys, I suppose Platzer and Houck more than Muir because we had two picks before Nashville to take Saros. It's not even one of those hindsight picks. I was sitting there thinking there's no possible way we screw this up then boom. no saros.


----------



## ManByng

Jesse Joensuu said:


> But sadly MacT and Stu will go with more Aidan Muir's or Ben Betker's






Reginald Dunlop said:


> I didn't mind the Muir and Betker picks, especially after they both had decent post-draft seasons. The Platzer and Campbell picks bother me a lot more, especially passing on someone like Hudson Fasching in the 4th rd.




i hear you guys loud and clear! hated the Evan Campbell pick and still do. didn't even know who Aiden Muir was and i had participated in many mocks leading up to the actual draft and was familiar with most of the players. i understand the desire to take a chance on a player or two in later rounds, but i felt there were better gambles out there than these guys.


----------



## Joey Bones

*I'm now opening the GM position for the Detroit Red Wings to anyone who wants to take the team.

First Come First Serve

PM me if you want the team.*


----------



## SJSharks72

Joey Bones said:


> San Jose is way over their time limit.
> 
> auto select D: Dominik Masin
> 
> Snsfan1995 being PM'd now.




Sorry was never PMed.


----------



## Joey Bones

*I'd like to announce that Jesse Joensuu will now be taking over the GM position of the Detroit Red Wings as well as being the GM of the Buffalo Sabres.*

 auto select D: Luc Snuggerud


----------



## Joey Bones

I'm looking to trade down from where I am. PM me if you are interested, just want other picks. 

If nothing goes down by 12:00, I'll make the pick.


----------



## ManByng

12 Mountain, 12 Eastern....


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> 12 Mountain, 12 Eastern....




 Eastern Standard, bro . So in like a half an hour I'll make the pick unless there are other offers.


----------



## ManByng

^so do i have Detroit now?


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 89th pick, the New York Rangers select from Swift Current of the WHL, defenseman Brett Lernout.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele
3 (89) D: Brett Lernout


----------



## Joey Bones

ManByng said:


> ^so do i have Detroit now?




Jesse Joensuu has taken over Detroit, unless he gives you the team.


----------



## ZanTheMan

With the 90th pick, Chicago select Jake Walman from the Toronto, OJHL.


----------



## ManByng

Joey Bones said:


> Jesse Joensuu has taken over Detroit, unless he gives you the team.




sounds good.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL:


*ALEX SCHOENBORN*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Frontenacs - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL

​


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Blake Clarke


----------



## ManByng

1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Frontenacs - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL

^i'd be dancing for the Oilers future if we could score these 4 guys at the draft!


----------



## ZanTheMan

With the 93rd pick, Chicago select from Skelleftea, Sweden ~ Axel Holmstrom


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*ROURKE CHARTIER*


----------



## CaptainZach11

With the 95th overall pick the Pittsburgh Penguins select 

Shane Gersich


----------



## Joey Bones

^ Umm....


----------



## Eat Bread

What the heck? Lol


----------



## ManByng

^i take it that it's supposed to be a photo? maybe that's what human DNA looks like when scrambled?


----------



## ManByng

looks like a lot of drafts have hit the wall interest wise.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> looks like a lot of drafts have hit the wall interest wise.




This one has been motoring along pretty good.

BTW. Can we skip this guy? I was really hoping to pick before I go to bed.


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> This one has been motoring along pretty good.
> 
> BTW. Can we skip this guy? I was really hoping to pick before I go to bed.




He is auto'd now.

 auto select D: Johnathan MacLeod.


----------



## SCBdude

Joey Bones said:


> He is auto'd now.
> 
> auto select D: Johnathan MacLeod.




Sorry, was not around today. I'm fine with the pick.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Niagara IceDogs of the OHL:


*BRENT MORAN*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Frontenacs - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
​


----------



## 18Hossa

The  are proud to select Pierre Engvall


----------



## joeyabs

Winnipeg Jets select Aaron Haydon from Niagra Ice Dogs




​
1/9 Nik Ehlers LW
2/57 Alexis Vanier D
3/69 Keegan Iverson C/RW
4/99 Aaron Haydon D


----------



## 18Hossa

The  are proud to select Nelson Nogier


----------



## joeyabs

Winnipeg Jets are proud to select Alex Peters





1/9 Nik Ehlers LW
2/57 Alexis Vanier D
3/69 Keegan Iverson C/RW
4/99 Aaron Haydon D
4/101 Alex Peters D


----------



## Joey Bones

joeyabs said:


> select Alex Peters if avail
> 
> Can someone pm Nashville for me




Will do


----------



## Get North

The :predators are proud to select from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League..

..Michael Bunting


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*KAAPO KAHKONEN!!!*


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Washington pick kevin Bouchard ill make it pretty later


----------



## Joey Bones

Delete


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from Frolunda of the SHL, *JULIUS BERGMAN*






1st Round, 14th Overall - *ROBBY FABBRI, C*
2nd Round, 45th Overall - *JACK GLOVER, D*
3rd Round, 75th Overall - *DANIEL AUDETTE, C*
4th Round, 105th Overall - *JULIUS BERGMAN, D*


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Detroit Red Wings select Brandon Hickey of the Spruce Grove Saints.


----------



## JumpierPegasus

With the 107th overall pick in the 2014 NHL Entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets select, from HV-71 in the SHL, Emil Johansson!






*---------------

16. Nikita Scherbak, Saskatoon (WHL)
47. Lucas Wallmark, Lulea (SHL)
77. Dmitrii Sergeev, Kitchener (OHL)
107. Emil Johansson, HV-71 (SHL)
197.*​

4 Euros


----------



## ManByng

^can you HONESTLY see the Jackets doing this?


----------



## ManByng

select....* G Edwin Minney, C Colby Cave, RW Noah Rod * 

#21.......C Jared McCann
#33.......LW Brett Pollock
#52.......LW Edgars Kulda
#54.......D Dysin Mayo
#59.......RW Connor Chatham
#78.......LW Richard Nejezchleb
#108.....G Edwin Minney
#109.....C Colby Cave
#110.....RW Noah Rod

next GM PM'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl of the MHL:


*PAVEL KRASKOVSKY*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - D - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Frontenacs - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
4/111 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL

​


----------



## ManByng

^Good choice! I was thinking about him for the Blues, but Rod has more grit to his game.


----------



## Get North

The Nashville Predators are proud to select from the United States National Development Team of the United States Hockey League...

Anders Bjork






Does the * beside the person's name that owns the team mean they are automatically BPAed?


----------



## Joey Bones

San Jose once again over their time...

 auto select C/LW: Julien Nantel

*That is now the Sharks 2nd auto so the GM has now been fired. The Sharks can be had at from anyone, including people who already have a team in this mock draft. PM me if you are interested. Wanna try to get a new GM quick so we move faster.*

Next GM PM'd


----------



## edguy

sect Alexei Pepin from Gatineau. Can someone please PM the Next GM


----------



## Joey Bones

*Announcement:

ManByng is the new GM for the San Jose Sharks as well as the St. Louis Blues.*


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the London Knights of the OHL, Christian Dvorak.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Boston is pleased to select *Warren Foegele*, from St. Andrew's College (CAHS).








1(25) - Connor Bleackley - C
2(56) - Joshua Jacobs - D
4(116) - Warren Foegele - LW
​

Next GM is being PM'd now.


----------



## CapSpace

Montreal are proud to select behemoth defenseman Nikita Tryamkin.


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select D: Lawrence Pilut

*This is now the 2nd time LA has been auto'd so their GM is now fired. Anyone can take the team if they'd like just PM me.*

I'll be picking shortly for NYR.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 119th pick, the New York Rangers select from SKA-1946 St. Petersburg of the MHL, left winger Arkhip Nekolenko.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele
3 (89) D: Brett Lernout
4 (119) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko


----------



## Joey Bones

*Mozesmadness will be taking over the LA Kings as well as being the GM of Edmonton.*


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Wahington picks DALLAS VALENTINE from Moose Jaw


----------



## McMozesmadness

Joey Bones said:


> *Mozesmadness will be taking over the LA Kings as well as being the GM of Edmonton.*




Thank you sir and as the GM of L.A I would like to announce a trade:

Kings trade Anze Kopitar and Drew Doughty to the Oilers for Future Considerations. 



Just Kidding


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> Thank you sir and as the GM of L.A I would like to announce a trade:
> 
> Kings trade Anze Kopitar and Drew Doughty to the Oilers for Future Considerations.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Kidding




Sneaky trade by both teams


----------



## McMozesmadness

Joey Bones said:


> Sneaky trade by both teams




Could work out very well for the Kings if Future Considerations reaches his potential.

Risky trade for the Oilers.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Bufalo Sabres select Andreas Englund.

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
64. William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.
84. Spencer Watson (LW/RW), Kingston Frontenacs, OHL.
121. Andreas Englund (LD), Djurgarden, Allsvenskan.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 122nd pick, the New York Rangers select from Kamloops of the WHL, defenseman Ryan Rehill.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele
3 (89) D: Brett Lernout
4 (119) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill


----------



## David Strorm

Anaheim selects Scott Savage.

Could someone pm next GM?


----------



## ManByng

^no worries i'm here. will select shortly.


----------



## ManByng

select....* C Teemu Lamsa * 

#21.......C Jared McCann
#33.......LW Brett Pollock
#52.......LW Edgars Kulda
#54.......D Dysin Mayo
#59.......RW Connor Chatham
#78.......LW Richard Nejezchleb
#108.....G Edwin Minney
#109.....C Colby Cave
#110.....RW Noah Rod
#124.....C Teemu Lamsa

next GM PM'd.

this concludes the Blues 2014 NHL entry draft selections.

St. Louis would like to thank Joey Bones for a fun draft!


----------



## CapSpace

Montreal select, from Djugarden, goalie Linus Soderstrom.


----------



## ManByng




----------



## Joey Bones

With the 126th pick, the New York Rangers select from Cape Breton of the QMJHL, center Clark Bishop.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele
3 (89) D: Brett Lernout
4 (119) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
5 (126) C: Clark Bishop


----------



## SCBdude

The Carolina Hurricanes select, from the Kootenay Ice of the WHL, center *Luke Philp*.




1. Round (18th): *Julius Honka*, D
2. Round (37th): *Anthony DeAngelo*, D
3. Round (67th): *Sebastian Aho*, D
4. Round (96th): *Johnathan MacLeod*, D
5. Round (127th): *Luke Philp*, C​


----------



## ManByng

^Carolina has a d-man depth problem i presume?


----------



## McMozesmadness

My list is being decimated right now.

Exceptional pick with Philp, he was the top guy left on my list. I thought I could wait


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE KOOTENAY ICE, JAEDON DESCHANEAU!!!*





1/8 - *Nick Ritchie*
2/53 - *Nick Magyar*
3/68 - *Ben Thomas*
4/94 - *Rourke Chartier*
4/103 - *Kaapo Kahkonen*
5/128 - *Jaedon Deschaneau*​


----------



## Mr Lebowski

* ARE LOOKING TO TRADE NAZEM KADRI FOR CHEAP, PM ME OFFERS*


----------



## joeyabs

Winnipeg Jets are proud to select Austin Poganski





1/9 Nik Ehlers LW
2/57 Alexis Vanier D
3/69 Keegan Iverson C/RW
4/99 Aaron Haydon D
4/101 Alex Peters D
5/129 Austin Poganski RW


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From MODO of the SEL:


*DANIEL MUZITO BAGENDA*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - RD - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Fronts - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
4/107 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL
5/130 - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - MODO - LW - SEL

​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 131st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select...

...from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL...

*Alexandre Goulet*






1 (30): Josh Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)
2 (41): Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
3 (71): Ryan Donato, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)
5 (131): Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)


----------



## Get North

The  are proud to select from the United States National Team Development Program of the USHL...

*Ryan Hitchcock!*


----------



## McMozesmadness

Are the next 2 teams (Arizona and Washington) on auto?


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> Are the next 2 teams (Arizona and Washington) on auto?




No, Arizona has missed the last pick, then traded his picks. Washington missed one, but selected the other times. I forgot to take the asterisks off his name. We'll wait out on Arizona, if he doesn't select soon then yes he'll be auto'd.


----------



## SCBdude

ManByng said:


> ^Carolina has a d-man depth problem i presume?



I already wanted to pick a forward at #96, but I missed my pick and was auto'ed. But I did want to bolster the defense first.


Mozesmadness said:


> My list is being decimated right now.
> 
> Exceptional pick with Philp, he was the top guy left on my list. I thought I could wait




I was thrilled to see he was still available. Picked him a lot earlier in an other mock (top 100).


----------



## joeyabs

Need an auto I think?


----------



## Joey Bones

joeyabs said:


> Need an auto I think?




Yep, sorry for the long wait fellas.

 auto select LW: Julien Pelletier

Next GM PM'd

*This is Arizona's 2nd auto so the GM is now fired. Anyone who would like to take over the Coyotes can, just PM me if interested. Let's keep this going at a good pace!*


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

Washington Picks Ken Appleby from the OHL


----------



## Morry83

I've read through the selected player list 3 times and I haven't see this player, so let me know if he's already been selected...

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL, Jacob Middleton


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Detroit Red Wings select Mads Eller.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I know I'm up. I was gonna take Eller. 

I'm gonna need my list. I'm at work now though.

Ill pick when I get home... No later than 3:30

Sorry guys.


----------



## ManByng

^all of us from the Edmonton area are well aware of Eller, Kulda, Mayo, Irving and Pollock so we're all trying to get these guys. i wanted him too for the Sharks!


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL:


*RADEL FAZLEEV*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - RD - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Fronts - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
4/107 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL
5/130 - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - MODO - LW - SEL
5/137 - *Radel Fazleev* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL

​


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Mozesmadness said:


> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL:
> 
> 
> *RADEL FAZLEEV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
> 1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - RD - OHL
> 1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Fronts - C - OHL
> 3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
> 4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
> 4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
> 4/107 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL
> 5/130 - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - MODO - LW - SEL
> 5/137 - *Radel Fazleev* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
> 
> ​




Even though I prefer Draisaitl over Bennett if the Oilers managed to land these guys on the 27th/28th I would be ecstatic. 

Also I like the Fazleev pick. Similar to Eller. I don't know if that's what you were going for but that's what I see. Nice work.


----------



## sweranger

The Philadelphia Flyers are proud to select from the Kitchener Rangers... Darby Llewellyn! 




1 x 17 - Adrian Kempe, LW
2 x 38 - Aaron Irving, D
3 x 86 - Tyson Baillie, C
5 x 138 - Darby Llewellyn, RW​


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Calgary Hitmen of the WHL:
> 
> 
> *RADEL FAZLEEV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
> 1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - RD - OHL
> 1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Fronts - C - OHL
> 3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
> 4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
> 4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
> 4/107 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL
> 5/130 - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - MODO - LW - SEL
> 5/137 - *Radel Fazleev* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
> 
> ​






Jesse Joensuu said:


> Even though I prefer Draisaitl over Bennett if the Oilers managed to land these guys on the 27th/28th I would be ecstatic.
> 
> Also I like the Fazleev pick. Similar to Eller. I don't know if that's what you were going for but that's what I see. Nice work.




^i hope my Oilers end up having a draft like this for real in a couple of weeks!


----------



## SCBdude

The Carolina Hurricanes select, from the SC Bern of the NLA, center *Luca Hischier*.




1. Round (18th): *Julius Honka*, D
2. Round (37th): *Anthony DeAngelo*, D
3. Round (67th): *Sebastian Aho*, D
4. Round (96th): *Johnathan MacLeod*, D
5. Round (127th): *Luke Philp*, C
5. Round (139th): *Luca Hischier*, C​


----------



## Theon

Tampa Bay selects Dominic Turgeon from the Portland Winterhawks.






 2014 Draft selections:

Round 1: *Kevin Fiala*, LW, SEL.
Round 1: *Travis Sanheim*, D, WHL.
Round 2: *Brayden Point*, C, WHL.
Round 3: *Ryan Collins*, D, USHL.
Round 5: *Dominic Turgeon*, C, WHL.


----------



## ZanTheMan

Chicago select G, Jonas Johansson from Brynas, Sweden.


----------



## Theon

Tampa Bay selects Gustav Forsling from Linkoping HC.






 2014 Draft selections:

Round 1: *Kevin Fiala*, LW, SEL.
Round 1: *Travis Sanheim*, D, WHL.
Round 2: *Brayden Point*, C, WHL.
Round 3: *Ryan Collins*, D, USHL.
Round 5: *Dominic Turgeon*, C, WHL.
Round 5: *Gustav Forsling*, D, SHL.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 143rd pick, the New York Rangers select from Linkoping J20 out of the SuperElit league, center Leon Bristedt.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele
3 (89) D: Brett Lernout
4 (119) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
5 (126) C: Clark Bishop
5 (143) C: Leon Bristedt


----------



## Joey Bones

*Also still looking for a GM for Arizona, if anyone is interested please PM me pronto! Thanks*


----------



## Stud Muffin

Select Hugo Fagerblom


----------



## Joey Bones

*Gillies32 will be taking over the GM spot for Arizona as well as being the GM to Toronto.*


----------



## ManByng




----------



## Joey Bones

auto select C: Michael Amadio

Next GM PM'd

By the way fellas anyone can auto pick.


----------



## Joey Bones

*!!ANNOUNCEMENT PLEASE READ!!*

*I'm now going to drop the selection window from 10 hours to 8 hours seeing that there is a lack of interest and that I want to get this mock finished before the draft in about a week. I will drop it further if need be. Auto'd teams will be presenting itself too if there is such a lack of interest. Thanks fellas and let's keep this going at a good pace here.*


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

deleted post


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Boston selects, from the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL, 
*Ryan Foss*







1(25) - Connor Bleackley - C
2(56) - Joshua Jacobs - D
4(116) - Warren Foegele - LW
5(146) - Ryan Foss - C​
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## CapSpace

Montreal select defenseman Michael Prapavessis.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Los Angeles Kings* are proud to select: 

From the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL:


*RIHARDS BUKARTS*








Los Angeles Kings 2014 Draft
2/58 - *Mason McDonald* - Charlottetown - G - QMJHL
3/63 - *Vladimir Tkachev* - Moncton - LW/RW - QMJHL
3/88 - *Luc Snuggerud* - Eden Prairie Eagles - HI-MIN
4/118 - *Lawrence Pilut* - HV 71 JÃ¶nkÃ¶ping - D - SEL
5/148 - *Rihards Bukarts* - Brandon W.Kings - LW - WHL
​


----------



## ManByng

select....* LW Alexander Sharov*

next GM PM'd.


----------



## ZanTheMan

Chicago select from Waterloo (USHL) D, Brandon Montour.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Buffalo Sabres select Dryden Hunt.

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
64. William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.
84. Spencer Watson (LW/RW), Kingston Frontenacs, OHL.
121. Andreas Englund (LD), Djurgarden, Allsvenskan.
151. Dryden Hunt (C), Regina Pats, WHL.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 152nd Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select...

..from Eagan High School in Minnesota...

*Nick Wolff*

1 (30): Josh Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)
2 (41): Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
3 (71): Ryan Donato, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)
5 (131): Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)
6 (152): Nick Wolff, D, Eagan (HS-MN)


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the USNDP of the USHL:


*LOUIS BELPEDIO*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - RD - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Fronts - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
4/107 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL
5/130 - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - MODO - LW - SEL
5/137 - *Radel Fazleev* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
6/153 - *Louis Belpedio* - USNDP U18 - RD - USHL

​


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select Ryan Hitchcock.

Unless he's already taken, in which case we select Evan Allen.


----------



## George Maharis

With the 155th pick the New York Islanders select
*Danny Moynihan, C, Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)*

(1x5) Michael Dal Colle, LW, Oshawa
(3x65) Chase De Leo, C, Portland
(6x155) Danny Moynihan, C, Halifax


----------



## Joey Bones

Morry83 said:


> The Dallas Stars are pleased to select Ryan Hitchcock.
> 
> Unless he's already taken, in which case we select Evan Allen.




He was selected so you get Evan Allen instead.


----------



## Morry83

Joey Bones said:


> He was selected so you get Evan Allen instead.




Yeah that's what I thought, but when I looked over the list I didn't see him. Now I see that Nashville took him. Thanks!


----------



## Joey Bones

Really long time for the pick.

 auto select D: Vladislav Gavrikov

Next GM PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Los Angeles Kings* are proud to select: 

From the Ottawa 67's of the OHL:


*ALEX LINTUNIEMI*








Los Angeles Kings 2014 Draft
2/58 - *Mason McDonald* - Charlottetown - G - QMJHL
3/63 - *Vladimir Tkachev* - Moncton - LW/RW - QMJHL
3/88 - *Luc Snuggerud* - Eden Prairie Eagles - D - MIN
4/118 - *Lawrence Pilut* - HV 71 JÃ¶nkÃ¶ping - D - SEL
5/148 - *Rihards Bukarts* - Brandon Kings - LW - WHL
6/157 - *Alex Lintuniemi* - Ottawa 67's - D - OHL


​


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select Arvin Atwal


----------



## Joey Bones

Gillies32 said:


> select Daniel Muzito Bagenda




Picked already at #130 by Edmonton.


----------



## joeyabs

The Winnipeg Jets are proud to select Reid Duke, Lethbridge (WHL)






​

1/9 Nik Ehlers LW
2/57 Alexis Vanier D
3/69 Keegan Iverson C/RW
4/99 Aaron Haydon D
4/101 Alex Peters D
5/129 Austin Poganski RW
6/159 Reid Duke C


----------



## Eat Bread

The  select RWer Matheson Iaccopelli


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 161st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select...

...from the Saginaw Spirit of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Brandon Prophet*

1 (30): Josh Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)
2 (41): Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)
3 (71): Ryan Donato, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)
5 (131): Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)
6 (152): Nick Wolff, D, Eagan (HS-MN)
6 (161): Brandon Prophet, D, Saginaw (OHL)


----------



## Get North

The  are proud to select with their last pick of the 2014 NHL Entry Draft...

James Winkler from United States Premier Hockey League.






11th overall: Jake Virtanen
42nd overall: Eric Cornel 
46th overall: Brycen Martin 
72nd overall: Juho Lammikko
102nd overall: Michael Bunting
112th overall: Anders Bjork
132nd overall: Ryan Hitchcock
162nd overall: James Winkler

Next GM pmed.


----------



## Joey Bones

Updated the OP

Let's keep it moving fellas. Gillies32 is up for Arizona.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select Carter Folk, LW


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

select Elvis Merzlikins, G


----------



## Joey Bones

Ray Ferraro said:


> The  are proud to select with their last pick of the 2014 NHL Entry Draft...
> 
> James Winkler from United States Premier Hockey League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11th overall: Jake Virtanen
> 42nd overall: Eric Cornel
> 46th overall: Brycen Martin
> 72nd overall: Juho Lammikko
> 102nd overall: Michael Bunting
> 112th overall: Anders Bjork
> 132nd overall: Ryan Hitchcock
> 162nd overall: James Winkler
> 
> Next GM pmed.




Very underrated mock for Nashville! Good Job!!


----------



## Morry83

The Dallas Stars are pleased to select...

...from FÃ¤rjestad J20 of the SuperElit, *AUGUST GUNNARSSON*

1st Round, 14th Overall - *ROBBY FABBRI, C*
2nd Round, 45th Overall - *JACK GLOVER, D*
3rd Round, 75th Overall - *DANIEL AUDETTE, C*
4th Round, 105th Overall - *JULIUS BERGMAN, D*
4th Round, 115th Overall - *CHRISTIAN DVORAK, LW*
5th Round, 135th Overall - *JACOB MIDDLETON, D*
6th Round, 154th Overall - *EVAN ALLEN, RW*
6th Round, 166th Overall - *AUGUST GUNNARSSON, RW*


----------



## Oilers Apologist

I've looked through the list 6 or 7 times and probably just read over his name but for now Detroit selects Francis Perron.


----------



## SCBdude

Jesse Joensuu said:


> I've looked through the list 6 or 7 times and probably just read over his name but for now Detroit selects Francis Perron.




He was not selected yet.


----------



## Eat Bread

select RW Karson Kuhlman


----------



## sweranger

I'm sorry guys. I've been stucked at work all day long. Will make my selection soon


----------



## sweranger

The Philadelphia Flyers are pleased to select goaltender Ilya Sorokin.




1 x 17 - Adrian Kempe, LW
2 x 48 - Aaron Irving, D 
3 x 86 - Tyson Baillie, C
5 x 138 - Darby Llewellyn, RW
6 x 168 - Ilya Sorokin, G​


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the The Rivers School of the USHS:


*MILES GENDRON*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - RD - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Fronts - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
4/107 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL
5/130 - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - MODO - LW - SEL
5/137 - *Radel Fazleev* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
6/153 - *Louis Belpedio* - USNDP U18 - RD - USHL
6/169 - *Miles Gendron* - Rivers HS - LD - USHS

​


----------



## Theon

Tampa Bay selects Kyle Wood from the North Bay Battalion.






 2014 Draft selections:

Round 1: *Kevin Fiala*, LW, SEL.
Round 1: *Travis Sanheim*, D, WHL.
Round 2: *Brayden Point*, C, WHL.
Round 3: *Ryan Collins*, D, USHL.
Round 5: *Dominic Turgeon*, C, WHL.
Round 5: *Gustav Forsling*, D, SHL.
Round 6: *Kyle Wood*, D, OHL.


----------



## ManByng

select....*D Eetu Sopanen*

that's it for the Sharks!

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Joey Bones

Apologies for the delay, really busy day.

With the 172nd pick, the New York Rangers select from MHK Spartak of the MHL, goaltender Igor Shestyorkin.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele
3 (89) D: Brett Lernout
4 (119) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
5 (126) C: Clark Bishop
5 (143) C: Leon Bristedt
6 (172) G: Igor Shestyorkin


----------



## 18Hossa

The Ottawa Senators select Tanner Faith


----------



## Joey Bones

*I just checked CaptainZach11's profile and he hasn't been on in a week. To save time and to keep this mock going, I'm going to auto the pick and leave the team up for Full Auto or have another GM take the team if they feel.*

 *auto select D: Kyle Jenkins*

*The Penguins could be had at from anyone, but it'll be first come first serve to be the GM. They have one more pick in the draft in the 7th round. The availability to ask to take over will be 48 hours of this post. If no one wants the team, they'll be on permanent auto. 

ALMOST FINISHED BOYS!!!!

Next GM PM'd*


----------



## Joey Bones

auto selects LW: Adam Helewka and D: Kelly Summers

Next GM PM'd


----------



## CapSpace

Montreal select, from Finland, defenseman Joni Tuulola.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Los Angeles Kings* are proud to select: 

From the Tri-City Americans of the WHL:


*JOSH THROWER*








Los Angeles Kings 2014 Draft
2/58 - *Mason McDonald* - Charlottetown - G - QMJHL
3/63 - *Vladimir Tkachev* - Moncton - LW/RW - QMJHL
3/88 - *Luc Snuggerud* - Eden Prairie Eagles - D - MIN
4/118 - *Lawrence Pilut* - HV 71 JÃ¶nkÃ¶ping - D - SEL
5/148 - *Rihards Bukarts* - Brandon Kings - LW - WHL
6/157 - *Alex Lintuniemi* - Ottawa 67's - D - OHL
6/178 - *Josh Thrower* - Tri-City Americans - D - WHL

​


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 179th pick, the New York Rangers select from Karpat U20 from the Jr. A SM-Liiga, center Antti Kalapudas.







1 (27) C: Dylan Larkin
3 (66) D: Blake Siebenaler
3 (83) LW: Matthew Mistele
3 (89) D: Brett Lernout
4 (119) LW: Arkhip Nekolenko
5 (122) D: Ryan Rehill
5 (126) C: Clark Bishop
5 (143) C: Leon Bristedt
6 (172) G: Igor Shestyorkin
6 (179) C: Antti Kalapudas


----------



## ZanTheMan

Chicago pick from Lukko, Finland ~ Joni Nikko


----------



## Oilers Apologist

With their final selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft the Buffalo Sabres select Jordan Papirny

6. Brendan Perlini (LW), Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL.
20. David Pastrnak (RW), Sodertalje, Allsvenskan.
31. Thatcher Demko (G), Boston College, NCAA.
32. Brendan Lemieux (LW), Barrie Colts, OHL.
49. Vlad Kamenev (C), Metallburg Magnitogorsk, KHL.
51. Alex Nedeljkovic (G), Plymouth Whalers, OHL.
61. Ondrej Kase (RW), KLH Chomutov, Czech.
64. William Lagesson (LD), Frolunda J20, SuperElit.
84. Spencer Watson (LW/RW), Kingston Frontenacs, OHL.
121. Andreas Englund (LD), Djurgarden, Allsvenskan.
151. Dryden Hunt (C), Regina Pats, WHL.
181. Jordan Papirny (G), Brandon Wheat Kings, WHL.

Thanks for a good draft Joey. Enjoy Friday everyone.


----------



## Stud Muffin

select Dawson Leedahl


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Windsor Spitfires of the OHL:


*BRADY VAIL*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/1 - *Aaron Ekblad* - Barrie Colts - RD - OHL
1/3 - *Sam Bennett* - Kingston Fronts - C - OHL
3/79 - *Pavel Jenys* - HC Kometa Brno - C - CZE
4/91 - *Alex Schoenborn* - Portland - LW - WHL
4/97 - *Brent Moran* - Niagara IceDogs - G - OHL
4/107 - *Pavel Kraskovsky* - Lokomotiv - C - MHL
5/130 - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - MODO - LW - SEL
5/137 - *Radel Fazleev* - Calgary Hitmen - LW - WHL
6/153 - *Louis Belpedio* - USNDP U18 - RD - USHL
6/169 - *Miles Gendron* - Rivers HS - LD - USHS
7/183 - *Brady Vail* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL

​


----------



## McMozesmadness

That concludes the draft for my Oilers.

 Good job running this thing Joey


----------



## ManByng

^well done, Mozes!! Oiler fans can only dream of a draft THAT fruitful !!

 take a bow, sir. 


(the Brady Vail that is 20 and was taken by the Habs in 2012? that Brady Vail? did the Habs not re-sign him and he's back in the draft?)


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select LW: Mitchell Slattery

The Flames are now on auto pick. This is now the 3rd pick in a row he has missed.

Also the Penguins will be on auto pick as well.

*I am now also lowering the selection time to 5 hours because I'd like to get this done before the draft. If everyone pitches in and selects on time that'll be awesome. ALMOST THERE FELLAS!!!*

Next GM PM'd


----------



## George Maharis

Islanders select Kasimir Kaskisuo.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> ^well done, Mozes!! Oiler fans can only dream of a draft THAT fruitful !!
> 
> take a bow, sir.
> 
> 
> (the Brady Vail that is 20 and was taken by the Habs in 2012? that Brady Vail? did the Habs not re-sign him and he's back in the draft?)




Thank you sir. I really hope we end up with afew of the guys I nabbed.

And yes the Habs decided to pass on signing Vail and he re-enters the draft.


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select D: Nikita Cherepanov

Next GM PM'd


----------



## SCBdude

The Carolina Hurricanes select, from the ZSC Lions of the NLA, goalie *Melvin Nyffeler*.




1. Round (18th): *Julius Honka*, D
2. Round (37th): *Anthony DeAngelo*, D
3. Round (67th): *Sebastian Aho*, D
4. Round (96th): *Johnathan MacLeod*, D
5. Round (127th): *Luke Philp*, C
5. Round (139th): *Luca Hischier*, C
7. Round (187th): *Melvin Nyffeler*, G

With this the Carolina Hurricanes have concluded their draft.​


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select D: Rinat Valiev

Next GM PM'd.


----------



## joeyabs

The Winnipeg Jets are pround to select JJ Piccinich, Youngstown USHL








1/9 Nik Ehlers LW
2/57 Alexis Vanier D
3/69 Keegan Iverson C/RW
4/99 Aaron Haydon D
4/101 Alex Peters D
5/129 Austin Poganski RW
6/159 Reid Duke C
7/189 JJ Piccinich RW


----------



## 18Hossa

The  select Jaden Lindo


----------



## Joey Bones

I wanted to get your opinions on something real quick. I feel like this mock won't be finished in time by Friday so what I was thinking was if there are selections to still be picked by like say 4:00 pm eastern standard time on Friday, I'll auto the best players available for what each team needs in their system and prospect pool. Let me know what you guys think if it comes down to that. Hopefully everyone can pick in a hurry so we have time to converse at the end.

Thanks for reading. Almost there, no turning back now!!


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select _*TANNER FAITH*_


----------



## 18Hossa

Gillies32 said:


> select _*TANNER FAITH*_




Already picked


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

The  pick Kevin Reich


----------



## Joey Bones

Jt91cloud9 said:


> The  pick Kevin Reich




Did you PM Gillies32?


----------



## Joey Bones

Gillies32 said:


> select _*TANNER FAITH*_




Already selected.


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select C: Joshua Sterk in place of Tanner Faith and auto select C: Maixm Letunov

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Joey Bones

Posted this up last night....

I wanted to get your opinions on something real quick. I feel like this mock won't be finished in time by Friday so what I was thinking was if there are selections to still be picked by like say 4:00 pm eastern standard time on Friday, I'll auto the best players available for what each team needs in their system and prospect pool. Let me know what you guys think if it comes down to that. Hopefully everyone can pick in a hurry so we have time to converse at the end.

Thanks for reading. Almost there, no turning back now!!


----------



## Nikolai Koolaidman

select Jack Flinn G


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select LW: Andrei Kuzmenko

I'm now going to put the time to select to a drastic 2 hours so this could get done as soon as possible. I'm sorry to all who won't be able to pick, but I hope everyone is okay with their auto'd picks if need be. Any questions PM me.


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select RW: Steven Spinner

Next GM PM'd


----------



## JumpierPegasus

With the 197th overall pick in the 2014 NHL Entry draft, the Columbus Blue Jackets select, from the Kamloops Blazers in the WHL, Collin Shirley!






*---------------

16. Nikita Scherbak, Saskatoon (WHL)
47. Lucas Wallmark, Lulea (SHL)
77. Dmitrii Sergeev, Kitchener (OHL)
107. Emil Johansson, HV-71 (SHL)
197. Collin Shirley, Kamloops (WHL)*​


----------



## Joey Bones

auto select D: Riley Stadel

Next GM PM'd


----------



## Eat Bread

Give me a sec!


----------



## Eat Bread

select 199th OA Jaedon Descheneau


----------



## ZanTheMan

We are almost there with only 11 picks left. Use autopicks if need be.


----------



## Joey Bones

ForeverFlameFan said:


> select 199th OA Jaedon Descheneau




He was already picked. You get C: Artur Boltanov instead.


----------



## Joey Bones

ZanTheMan said:


> We are almost there with only 11 picks left. Use autopicks if need be.




That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Joey Bones

*Fellas there are only 11 picks left in the mock before the draft. I feel there is not enough time for everyone to select before the draft happens, so therefore I'll be auto'ing the rest of the picks via 2:1 NA/EURO players with 1 NA goalie being selected every other re-up. I'm sorry for the inconvenience of not selecting for the rest of the draft, but if there is a player still available that wasn't picked and you would like to switch the players then please PM me and I'll make it happen. This only goes for the people who couldn't select before this announcement (so starting from Minnesota at pick #199).

Thank you to all who stuck with this mock draft. I hope you all had a lot of fun! I sure did enjoy it and will probably make another one of these for next years draft.

Thanks again and hope your team does well at the real draft. *


----------

